# [Official] Oculus Quest 2



## Octavean (Jul 22, 2020)

Supposedly a leak of the Oculus Quest 2










Not sure it's real but we'll see eventually,....


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 14, 2020)

Big Quest 2 leak this morning! Check it out. Someone leaked the price earlier last week with 2 different versions. A 64gb and a 256gb with the 64gb having a $299 price and the 256gb at $399. The two videos below were leaked by FB themselves. The price leak was leaked by a Reddit user that found a Walmart listing. The big Facebook Connect 7 will start on the 16th. Some people are saying FB leaked it because Apple has a big event tomorrow and they may announce an AR/VR glasses they are working on. Plus, Sony has a big event on the 16th for the PS5 and they may show off PSVR 2. Not sure... The only thing that's not speculation is the two videos from fb below.


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 15, 2020)

I'm really wanting to make the move to VR in the next 18 months.  I am waiting out for one more line of refreshes and improvements before I dive in though. I'm not touching anything that Facebook has a part of with a ten foot pool though, so most likely will get PS5 VR or HTC Vive next iteration or Valve Index 2 when/if that ever comes out or if the first one ever goes on sale. I am in no rush, I do think it just needs one more generation and it will be a ton of fun though.


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 15, 2020)

lynx29 said:


> I'm really wanting to make the move to VR in the next 18 months.  I am waiting out for one more line of refreshes and improvements before I dive in though. I'm not touching anything that Facebook has a part of with a ten foot pool though, so most likely will get PS5 VR or HTC Vive next iteration or Valve Index 2 when/if that ever comes out or if the first one ever goes on sale. I am in no rush, I do think it just needs one more generation and it will be a ton of fun though.


I think VR is good enough right now. Plus, I don't see Valve putting out an Index 2 any time soon. Of course, I could be wrong. They might announce it 10 minutes before FB Connect 7's Quest 2 announcement. haha I mean that's what they did last year to Oculus Quest. I bet Sony says something about PSVR 2 on Wednesday with its PS5 event. Rumors are really pointing to apple talking about its ar/vr glasses tomorrow and is the main reason FB leaked the 2 videos.

 I'm excited for the Quest 2 for $299. I bet this news shattered HTC's hopes of selling its Focus 2 they just announced with an XR2 chip. I bet they were aiming for a 599-699 price tag. They can't compete with the Quest 2 prices if the $299 price tag is true. 

The HP Reverb G2 has a better resolution than the Index with the same audio but smaller FOV. The Quest 2 is close to the HP Reverb G2 resolution at $200 cheaper with way better controllers and the fact its standalone and can be used with pc vr using the link cable. Plus the XR2 chip can do wifi 6 for tetherless gaming. Virtual Desktop dev already said it should be able to handle it much better than Quest. If Valve doesn't have a new index in the works then they may drop the Index price. The big thing I'm looking for that hasn't been announced is a wider FOV on the Quest 2. I can only hope, but looking at the new lenses its possible. Only time will tell.

Here is the price leak pic


Spoiler: Price leak pic (click me)












Here is the box leak from this morning!
New Star wars game, The climb 2, Jurassic World!


Spoiler: Box leak pic (click me)


----------



## Octavean (Sep 16, 2020)

lynx29 said:


> I'm really wanting to make the move to VR in the next 18 months.  I am waiting out for one more line of refreshes and improvements before I dive in though. I'm not touching anything that Facebook has a part of with a ten foot pool though, so most likely will get PS5 VR or HTC Vive next iteration or Valve Index 2 when/if that ever comes out or if the first one ever goes on sale. I am in no rush, I do think it just needs one more generation and it will be a ton of fun though.



It was my understanding that HTC Vive was exiting the retail  VR market.  They will still make VR products but that will be for the enterprise market.  Apparently the Cosmos series wounded them enough to make this move.

Edit:

Or so I hear,...


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 16, 2020)

Octavean said:


> It was my understanding that HTC Vive was exiting the retail  VR market.  They will still make VR products but that will be for the enterprise market.  Apparently the Casmos series wounded them enough to make this move.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Or so I hear,...



thats a shame to hear. i almost got the Cosmos actually, but watched reviews on it... yikes.  I guess I might save up for the Valve Index someday.


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 16, 2020)

Octavean said:


> It was my understanding that HTC Vive was exiting the retail  VR market.  They will still make VR products but that will be for the enterprise market.  Apparently the Casmos series wounded them enough to make this move.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Or so I hear,...


They just announced the other day the Focus 2 standalone with an XR2 chip, but I bet they are worried right now. I bet they were aiming for 599 to 699 price tag.


----------



## birdie (Sep 16, 2020)

Ars Technica has already reviewed it. The verdict was: AVOID.









						Review: We do not recommend the $299 Oculus Quest 2 as your next VR system
					

Issues big and small, and that's before we get into the Facebookening of this thing.




					arstechnica.com


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 17, 2020)

birdie said:


> Ars Technica has already reviewed it. The verdict was: AVOID.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i mean yeah, I already decided a long time ago to avoid oculus due to facebooks bullish attitude to exploit it 

i guess valve index is my last hope.  long live our Lord and Savior! Lord Gaben!


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 17, 2020)

birdie said:


> Ars Technica has already reviewed it. The verdict was: AVOID.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't this guy come out after this and say he was wrong? lol I'll listen to everyone else that says it great. They only negative I've heard was about the strap not being better than the Quest. The good news is that you can get the elite strap for $49, but the best news is getting the option to jump in at $299 and not them just putting the elite strap on and charging $350. I've already watched someone put the elite strap on and it looks super easy and very modular.


----------



## xkm1948 (Sep 17, 2020)

lynx29 said:


> i mean yeah, I already decided a long time ago to avoid oculus due to facebooks bullish attitude to exploit it
> 
> i guess valve index is my last hope.  long live our Lord and Savior! Lord Gaben!




HP Reverb 2 my friend.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 17, 2020)

birdie said:


> Ars Technica has already reviewed it. The verdict was: AVOID.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree, avoid


----------



## Octavean (Sep 17, 2020)

Mindweaver said:


> They just announced the other day the Focus 2 standalone with an XR2 chip, but I bet they are worried right now. I bet they were aiming for 599 to 699 price tag.



I didn't hear about the Focus 2, however, are you sure this is intended for retail use and isn't an enterprise specific product.  For Enterprise use ~ $599 to $699 isn't necessarily expensive. 

If the Focus 2 is an Enterpise targeted product then it isn't competing with the Quest 2.


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 17, 2020)

Octavean said:


> I didn't hear about the Focus 2, however, are you sure this is intended for retail use and isn't an enterprise specific product.  For Enterprise use ~ $599 to $699 isn't necessarily expensive.
> 
> If the Focus 2 is an Enterpise targeted product then it isn't competing with the Quest 2.


Not sure, good question. Probably Enterprise and if that's the case then I take back my $599 to $699 price guess.. If it's Enterprise then $699 to $899 would be my guess. The Pico Neo 2 is $699 and $899 with Tobi eye-tracking.


----------



## Octavean (Sep 17, 2020)

I'm reconsidering the Oculus Quest 2 now.  My Son wants a PS5 for his birthday or Christmas but I'f I'm not able to secure one an Oculus Quest would be a cheaper likely more accessible gift.


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 18, 2020)

Octavean said:


> I didn't hear about the Focus 2, however, are you sure this is intended for retail use and isn't an enterprise specific product.  For Enterprise use ~ $599 to $699 isn't necessarily expensive.
> 
> If the Focus 2 is an Enterpise targeted product then it isn't competing with the Quest 2.


I figured you would find this interesting as I do. I was way off on my Enterprise prices.. lol It looks like the Quest 2 Enterprise was lowered to $800 from Quest Enterprise at $1000. So, really no telling what HTC will ask for if the Focus 2 is a real thing and not a paper launch.


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 18, 2020)

Ok so, I had about 75 bucks on credit/Certificates on my best buy rewards and I used it to get the Quest 2 for $247 after taxes!


----------



## Octavean (Sep 19, 2020)

Mindweaver said:


> Ok so, I had about 75 bucks on credit/Certificates on my best buy rewards and I used it to get the Quest 2 for $247 after taxes!


Nice, very nice price indeed,....

I admit it is somewhat tempting to buy an Oculus Quest 2.  

BTW, it just occurred to me that there is another way around the Oculus Facebook login requirement.   It's so simple I don't know why I didn't think of it before.  Just use the login of an existing account of a family member.  So for example, in my case I could just use my Wife's FB account.  It beats creating your own account. If you're a conscientious objector just piggyback on an existing account,....with consent naturally.   

Anyway, its as I suspected, the PS5 pre-orders have been mismanaged and availability will be scarce for some time.   If it looks like I can't secure / buy a PS5 on or around November 12th, I may have to just opt for the Oculus Quest 2 instead (as a gift).


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 19, 2020)

Octavean said:


> Nice, very nice price indeed,....
> 
> I admit it is somewhat tempting to buy an Oculus Quest 2.
> 
> ...


That is an option, but I'd want my for the simple fact of not showing up as a girl.. haha


----------



## Octavean (Sep 20, 2020)

Mindweaver said:


> That is an option, but I'd want my for the simple fact of not showing up as a girl.. haha



My first thought was "what difference does it make?" but then I thought of that old youtube video from the HAWP channel "Girl Games - Hey Ash Whatcha Playing", and figured you might be on to something there,.....

OK, brother-in-law FB login then,.....


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 7, 2020)

I just got back from Best Buy. Check out what was on display! Man, I'm ready to get it. I got to hold the controllers @xkm1948. I like them better than Rift S. They are bigger and closer to the CV1 in build quality, but CV1 controllers till feel better imo. Those things were tanks.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 9, 2020)

I notice people are already getting their Quest 2, but they can't use it yet. It has to get the new store app it sounds like.. I wonder if FB will let them use it before the 13th? I checked mine again and I can't pick it up until the 13th.


----------



## xkm1948 (Oct 9, 2020)

Mindweaver said:


> I notice people are already getting their Quest 2, but they can't use it yet. It has to get the new store app it sounds like.. I wonder if FB will let them use it before the 13th? I checked mine again and I can't pick it up until the 13th.




Waiting for your personal review. Curious to see how you feel about Virutal Desktop wireless solution versus the link.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 9, 2020)

xkm1948 said:


> Waiting for your personal review. Curious to see how you feel about Virutal Desktop wireless solution versus the link.


I'll give my wireless review, but I doubt I'll buy Link. I'll still use Rift S for wire tether. I can't see paying 80 bucks for a usb cable even if it's fiber. But I'm excited about wireless from what I've seen so far. Everyone seems to be reporting it's much better than Link. The only thing is on launch Oculus is removing 90hz wireless per Guy Godin. No word when we will get 90hz back.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 13, 2020)

I have it! Ok, first impressions are that the HMD itself is small. I pulled out my Gear VR black version with usb C connection and it's much smaller than the Gear VR. It feels pretty good putting it on, but not as good as my Rift S with it's halo strap, but taking the quest 2 on and off so far is better than Rift S. I can agree with all the reviews and say the strap is it's worst feature, but not terrible. The FOV feels bigger than the Rift S. Pressing it closer to my face and it gets even better. So, I can see users wanting a thinner face padding like my 6mm padding I bought for my Vive.

I had a hard time pairing the Quest 2 to my Oculus app because the Quest 2 wasn't showing up. I finally uninstalled it and reinstalled it and it resolved the issue. I have setup mulitple gardians in different rooms and the Quest 2 remembers them. Speakers seem to be the same not bad and pretty good when sharing between people, but headphones will be better. I have figured out one more thing that I don't care for and hopefully the Elite strap solves it. The strap placement on the sides of the Quest 2 seems high and if you don't pull the strap down far enough in the back it feels like the bottom of the headset is going to flip up.

The Visuals are amazing! The controllers feel much better than my Rift S controllers. The controller straps are better than the Rift S. The battery doors are no longer magentic and feel much tighter and the spring for the battery is tigther as well. The store is much different than the PC store. It's going to take me a little while to figure out where things are but so far the store feels much better with a lot more features like hand tracking and events.

I've only got to use it for about 15 minutes. I have it charging now. I have to get some work done.. haha


----------



## xkm1948 (Oct 13, 2020)

Mindweaver said:


> I have it! Ok, first impressions are that the HMD itself is small. I pulled out my Gear VR black version with usb C connection and it's much smaller than the Gear VR. It feels pretty good putting it on, but not as good as my Rift S with it's halo strap, but taking the quest 2 on and off so far is better than Rift S. I can agree with all the reviews and say the strap is it's worst feature, but not terrible. The FOV feels bigger than the Rift S. Pressing it closer to my face and it gets even better. So, I can see users wanting a thinner face padding like my 6mm padding I bought for my Vive.
> 
> I had a hard time pairing the Quest 2 to my Oculus app because the Quest 2 wasn't showing up. I finally uninstalled it and reinstalled it and it resolved the issue. I have setup mulitple gardians in different rooms and the Quest 2 remembers them. Speakers seem to be the same not bad and pretty good when sharing between people, but headphones will be better. I have figured out one more thing that I don't care for and hopefully the Elite strap solves it. The strap placement on the sides of the Quest 2 seems high and if you don't pull the strap down far enough in the back it feels like the bottom of the headset is going to flip up.
> 
> ...




Work? Who needs work?

Nice. Keep the reviews coming.

I assume all this is currently under 72Hz?


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 13, 2020)

xkm1948 said:


> Work? Who needs work?
> 
> Nice. Keep the reviews coming.
> 
> I assume all this is currently under 72Hz?


So far I'm loving it the more I use it. I will get a better strap but for now, it's fine. I'm waiting to see what comes out of the 3d printing community. All along I've been underwhelmed with the 360 vr stuff on Youtube using my Gear VR. I mean it's been good but not great. It has a great screen but it's oled and you can see the screen door effect. The youtube app on Steam seems to be busted as well for my Rift S and no where as good as the youtube app on the gear vr. 

Well, the Quest/Quest 2 app is way better. It's pretty amazing at the 360 content on Youtube so far. My gear vr youtube app is cap at 60 fps I guess. The Quest 2 app is much smoother even if it's locked at 72hz atm. 

I'm still trying to find the sweet spot using the OG strap. The home enviroments are much better on the Quest 2 than my Rift S. So far I've only played Big Screen and it's no different in quality as the PC version. I'm going to try more tonight. Well that if my wife doesn't kill me.. I still have to break the news that I bought it.. haha I'll keep the updates coming.


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 13, 2020)

I want to get the quest 2, but I don't have a facebook account and I heard if you make a blank one they will ban you... bleh...


----------



## xkm1948 (Oct 13, 2020)

lynx29 said:


> I want to get the quest 2, but I don't have a facebook account and I heard if you make a blank one they will ban you... bleh...




That thing is waaaaaaaaaaaaaaay over blown.

At this age and point, you are already pretty much leaking personal info within 5 miles radius wherever you go as long as you carry your smart devices with you. Besides FB does not know what is a real account versus a fake one. It does not verify your social security number or driver license number. All you need is just a legit email address which you can get a free one JUST FOR THE SAKE OF A FB ACCOUNT.

Internet is full of the doom and gloom type and lots of folks just take a talking point as gospel and repeat it without diving into it.  I am not a fan of FB's practice. At the same time I have been using FB to stay in touch with my friends since 2007.  It is not gonna hurt you.



Mindweaver said:


> So far I'm loving it the more I use it. I will get a better strap but for now, it's fine. I'm waiting to see what comes out of the 3d printing community. All along I've been underwhelmed with the 360 vr stuff on Youtube using my Gear VR. I mean it's been good but not great. It has a great screen but it's oled and you can see the screen door effect. The youtube app on Steam seems to be busted as well for my Rift S and no where as good as the youtube app on the gear vr.
> 
> Well, the Quest/Quest 2 app is way better. It's pretty amazing at the 360 content on Youtube so far. My gear vr youtube app is cap at 60 fps I guess. The Quest 2 app is much smoother even if it's locked at 72hz atm.
> 
> I'm still trying to find the sweet spot using the OG strap. The home enviroments are much better on the Quest 2 than my Rift S. So far I've only played Big Screen and it's no different in quality as the PC version. I'm going to try more tonight. Well that if my wife doesn't kill me.. I still have to break the news that I bought it.. haha I'll keep the updates coming.




I use VEER for my VR video content, also VIve Video has loads of high quality content. If I really want Youtube VR, I just use FireFox VR browser. It works quite well. Oh and also Virtual Desktop. VD is also great for viewing adult entertainment VR haha.


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 14, 2020)

so I can plug Quest 2 into my PC to play steam vr games like half life alyx?  main thing im worried about is 72hz and how long will the way be for 90hz unlock especially if we have hardware that can easily run 90hz... :/


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 14, 2020)

xkm1948 said:


> I use VEER for my VR video content, also VIve Video has loads of high quality content. If I really want Youtube VR, I just use FireFox VR browser. It works quite well. Oh and also Virtual Desktop. VD is also great for viewing adult entertainment VR haha.


I somehow broke Firefox from using VR with Youtube. Do you mean the Firefox Vr app on VivePort? I remember installing WebVR but it now WebXR and it works with some stuff, but youtube still doesn't work. I haven't put much time into resolving it. I doubt I will now because the app is so much better on Quest 2 which tells me even Firefox is caping videos at 30 or 60 fps. My Quest 2 videos are so much smoother. Roller costers are very enjoyable now. The Disney 360 stuff people are posting that 4k and up are really good. 

I didn't get to play it last night but I hope to get to later today. I'll jump in at lunch and check out some stuff and report back.



lynx29 said:


> so I can plug Quest 2 into my PC to play steam vr games like half life alyx?  main thing im worried about is 72hz and how long will the way be for 90hz unlock especially if we have hardware that can easily run 90hz... :/


Yes, you can use Quest 2 to play PC games. Check youtube there is already Youtubers playing it with Virtual Desktop wirelessly at 90hz and prefer it over their Rift S. Also, like @xkm1948 said it's not as bad as everyone is say about using a FB account. They just want to know your not a bot. Most sites have something in place to catch bots and ban them. We have that here. If we didn't then we would be over run with spam. If you get ban then it only takes a responses to the email they send you telling you that you were ban. I mean you are going to buy software from there store. I would want to use a real account not a trash account for those purchases. You don't have to use the FB account as a FB account where you post about your eating habbits or pictures of your family.


----------



## Octavean (Oct 15, 2020)

I don't know how true it is but I've been hearing about Facebook banning some new Quest 2 users.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 15, 2020)

Octavean said:


> I don't know how true it is but I've been hearing about Facebook banning some new Quest 2 users.


Yeah, but they are making a big deal out of nothing. You just have to verify that you are a real person and not a bot. 

@Everyone
Quest 2 update - I'm loving it so far. It's not perfect by no means but what you are getting for $299 is amazing. When I say not perfect by no means I mean comfort-wise. So far this can be fixed with buying the Elite strap. I would still rather have it as is and be 50 bucks cheaper with an upgrade path than adding the extra elite strap and charging more money. I'm thinking about adding a Frankenquest to mine. I have a Deluxe Audio Strap and a 3d printer to print the adapters. I'll update you later.


----------



## Octavean (Oct 16, 2020)

Apparently, someone is offering a ~$5000 USD award to anyone that can jailbreak the Oculus Quest 2,......


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 17, 2020)

Octavean said:


> Apparently, someone is offering a ~$5000 USD award to anyone that can jailbreak the Oculus Quest 2,......


Yeah the guy offered it last week. I posted it on one of the Quest 2 threads but can't remember which one. It sounds cool and I hope someone does.

*@Everyone*

I'm going to Franken Quest my Quest 2. I'm printing adapters to test it out. I just need to find the old clips for my old Vive headstrap to replace it. I'm probably going to let my friend use it or buy it fairly cheap. I have a few mods I'm going to try.

*Franken Quest*


----------



## xkm1948 (Oct 18, 2020)

My wife VETOed my Oculus Quest 2 purchase proposal.

Took her to Micro center. She tried it out, did not like the headstrap and low refresh rate ( She is super sensitive to low refresh rate) She was nasuated and had to sit there for a good half an hour to catch her breath. Her impression for the whole experience is just "feels cheap"

Looks like my quest for OQ2 finishes here.


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 18, 2020)

That’s rather a disappointment for their newest device was that on it’s own hardware? Think it would be any better/different run through PC? Or is it just bad hardware?


----------



## Octavean (Oct 18, 2020)

Well supposedly it will support 90Hz,.....eventually but it won't initially be any higher then the old Oculus Quest at 72Hz. 

If the IPD isn't set right it can also cause nausea in some people.  

The issue isn't really how it effects some other people but rather how it effects you as the principle user.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 19, 2020)

FrankenQuest is done except for fine-tuning and small changes as I use it. Check it out I also, repurposed my dk1 case.

*Case*





*Inside (Notice I have my controllers in a bag inside the HMD)*





*Content (Extra Battery and Lens cloth)*





*Content2 (View of the added battery)*





*Battery cable management*








xkm1948 said:


> My wife VETOed my Oculus Quest 2 purchase proposal.
> 
> Took her to Micro center. She tried it out, did not like the headstrap and low refresh rate ( She is super sensitive to low refresh rate) She was nasuated and had to sit there for a good half an hour to catch her breath. Her impression for the whole experience is just "feels cheap"
> 
> Looks like my quest for OQ2 finishes here.


I mean most of the stuff she didn't like can be fixed with addons. It's built with addons in mind. The strap has a modular design. Also, using SideQuest you can unlock 90hz. I've already done it. Plus, 90hz is coming officially soon. The FrankenQuest and extra battery fixed everything negative I had for the Quest 2. I would much rather have a cheap headstrap design over them adding something and charging another 50 bucks for something I may change later. I can only imagine what 3rd parties will bring to this design. Carmack has already said that it will run at 120hz in his FB connect 8 talk. So, don't give up hope so quickly, and trust me 90hz is great. SideQuest is amazing. I hope to update my thread today as well.

*EDIT: The left-side adapter split, but I'll plan to reprint another one today. I may just glue it back. It doesn't affect they way it holds the DAS it's just visual.*


----------



## xkm1948 (Oct 20, 2020)

Mindweaver said:


> FrankenQuest is done except for fine-tuning and small changes as I use it. Check it out I also, repurposed my dk1 case.
> 
> *Case*
> 
> ...




Oh man you are the MASTER of VR Crafting haha. Amazing results. If I am to retire my Vive DAS for Quest2 I am gonna hit you up for the blueprint for the adapter.



So an unexpected story from me and my dentist.

I went in to my university dental clinic for some root canal operation. While the dentist was working on my teeth, he started talking about this "NEW AMAZING TECHNOLOGY" and this "AMAZING GAME" called Half Life Alyx. Well with my mouth full of dental equipment I almost choked on that. He stopped and asked me whether I was OK. So I asked him "have you got to the headcrabs yet?"

Dude I have never seen this 50 yrs old dentist be that happy. He was like  "OMG OMG OMG YOU PLAY VR TOOOO?" And I told him I have been doing it since 2016 when Vive first came out. He was shocked!

As it turns out he was a PSVR player and got soooo hooked onto VR that he got a Quest 2 on launch day.  So far he is LOVING it in VR.


----------



## Octavean (Oct 20, 2020)

xkm1948 said:


> Oh man you are the MASTER of VR Crafting haha. Amazing results. If I am to retire my Vive DAS for Quest2 I am gonna hit you up for the blueprint for the adapter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I still have a PSVR and expect to use it with the PS5 whenever I can source one (sometime after November 12 one would think).  The PSVR is old tech now and even the original Oculus Quest looks better.  One can only imagine that the Oculus Quest 2 has much better visual fidelity.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 20, 2020)

xkm1948 said:


> Oh man you are the MASTER of VR Crafting haha. Amazing results. If I am to retire my Vive DAS for Quest2 I am gonna hit you up for the blueprint for the adapter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, I'm telling you I forgot how much I missed my DAS! haha it's great on the Quest 2 and yeah when you get your Quest 2 hit me up on the adapter if you don't have a 3d printer. *Here is the link to the adapter on Thinaverse* if you have a 3d printer. I have a Creality Ender 3 great cheap printer that's open source. I got it for around $225 on amazon. 

That's a great story! Half-Life Alyx is so great! I can't wait for more people to start playing it. The way it sounds like he reacted is exactly how I act when I find VR users.. haha Also, about the Quest 2 I'm just blown away at how good it is this early. I mean nobody is even really taking full advantage of it right now. The tracking feels even better than my Rift S. 

That's the only thing I miss about the Vive is the controller tracking but it's very rare you need to truely track them behind your back for a long period of time. The actual tracking behind my back is actually pretty good when making fast motions. Like reaching for things and using bows. It's just when you try to lose tracking and put your hand behind your back and wait a few seconds then you notice the controller just stuck in space but once it comes back into view it's good.

I'm still blown away at how I can go into any room and within a few seconds have a gardian boundary setup and it will remember it when ever i go back. Inside-out tracking is the future for ar and vr. Plus quest 2 has hand tracking out of the box. I haven't used it yet but I will soon. My daughter is into harry potter so I plan to pick up walts of the wizard and let her have at it. It has full hand tracking.


----------



## xkm1948 (Oct 20, 2020)

The major roadblock is non tech-savy people will not be able to get the 90Hz working flawlessly right away. My dentist dont know what I am talking about when I mentioned 72Hz versus 90Hz. Most of these folks expect Plug and Play.

He actually plans to get an Index and he is already in queue for Index. Only reason he got Quest2 was because his daughter is super into VR fitness.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 20, 2020)

xkm1948 said:


> The major roadblock is non tech-savy people will not be able to get the 90Hz working flawlessly right away. My dentist dont know what I am talking about when I mentioned 72Hz versus 90Hz. Most of these folks expect Plug and Play.
> 
> He actually plans to get an Index and he is already in queue for Index. Only reason he got Quest2 was because his daughter is super into VR fitness.


Yeah and that the big selling point of the Quest 2 is it being aio. I don't know if I would buy an Index at this point. Tyler just put out a video of a recent talk with Gabe and Tyler thinks they are working on a Index 2 that will be easier to build sort of like the Quest 2 but still with highend VR in mind. Valve still only wants to push the tech and only offer highend which is good. I can maybe see the Index go on sale this holiday season once they catch up with sales. They are only out 2 weeks now.

*EDIT: Don't get me wrong I'd love to have an Index, but after having a Rift S without having to deal with Lighthouses and now Quest 2. I don't even want to put up my lighthouses or my ceiling cable managment.. lol*


----------



## Octavean (Oct 23, 2020)

Apparently there are reports of the Quest 2 Elite Strap breaking:






						There may be a problem with the Quest 2 Elite Strap design
					

Many people are reporting Oculus Quest 2 Elite Straps are breaking under light use. Facebook may be dealing with a product defect.




					www.tweaktown.com


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 23, 2020)

Octavean said:


> Apparently there are reports of the Quest 2 Elite Strap breaking:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was so close to buying one on day one.. but figured I'd wait to see other options. I'm glad I waited and used my DAS. Hopefully this is just a bad batch and not all of them. The DAS had issues at first where the padding would lose it's first layer of material. That had a big backlash as well. I choose to keep mine. It justed washed off with warm water. I thought it was fine it just lost its shine.. ahaha This is bigger but it sounds like FB/Oculus is responding quickly to these Elite strap breaks.

I have to say using SideQuest to unlock 90hz and set CPU and GPU to max, and Set default Texture Size. The texture settings is 512, 768, 1024, 1280, 1536, 2048, 2560, and 3072. I have mine set to 2048 and it's smooth at 90hz and a nice bump in resolution. It's crazy as much as I like the PC version I think I like the Quest Version more due to not having any wires and it looks really good.


----------



## Octavean (Oct 28, 2020)

Octavean said:


> Apparently, someone is offering a ~$5000 USD award to anyone that can jailbreak the Oculus Quest 2,......


It looks like someone or a group will be collecting that reward.  

Yes ladies and gentlemen, it appears that the Oculus Quest 2 has reportedly been hacked.


----------



## xkm1948 (Oct 28, 2020)

Octavean said:


> It looks like someone or a group will be collecting that reward.
> 
> Yes ladies and gentlemen, it appears that the Oculus Quest 2 has reportedly been hacked.




And a good chance TPU news staffs would never cover these good stories, as they only want to paint VR in a bad light to please the relatively large  "we hate every new technology" crowd here.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 28, 2020)

Octavean said:


> It looks like someone or a group will be collecting that reward.
> 
> Yes ladies and gentlemen, it appears that the Oculus Quest 2 has reportedly been hacked.


Yeah, it's pretty exciting to think about what modders will be able to do having access to root. If I'm being honest I'm pretty pleased just having SideQuest and all the bells and whistles from FB's software/games push. I've had multple open HMD's with a ton of crap shovel ware. As much as I love SteamVR the games could be better.. for every good game you have 100 bad games..



xkm1948 said:


> And a good chance TPU news staffs would never cover these good stories, as they only want to paint VR in a bad light to please the relatively large  "we hate every new technology" crowd here.


Let's not be too hard on the Staff. We are over worked and under paid! haha Wait can you consider no pay as under paid?.. lol I'm a glass half full kind of guy let's hope that VR continues to grow and we get more great news for them to report on.


----------



## xkm1948 (Oct 28, 2020)

Mindweaver said:


> Yeah, it's pretty exciting to think about what modders will be able to do having access to root. If I'm being honest I'm pretty pleased just having SideQuest and all the bells and whistles from FB's software/games push. I've had multple open HMD's with a ton of crap shovel ware. As much as I love SteamVR the games could be better.. for every good game you have 100 bad games..
> 
> 
> Let's not be too hard on the Staff. We are over worked and under paid! haha Wait can you consider no pay as under paid?.. lol I'm a glass half full kind of guy let's hope that VR continues to grow and we get more great news for them to report on.




Take a look yourself with news from TPU that are tagged with VR.

There are only 2 types in terms of titles:
1. Press release
2. VR something something dead or VR something something bad.


Don't trust me? Let's see some clicky baity titles and comments shall we?

Deleting your Facebook Account Makes You Lose Ownership to Oculus Games
Looking for a Paperweight? Buy an Oculus Quest 2 and Get Your Facebook Account Locked
The VirtualLink USB-C VR Headset Connection Standard is Dead
Facebook Technologies Stops Sales of Oculus VR Headset in Germany
Have Some Facebook With Your VR: Facebook and Oculus Integration to Become Mandatory
Valve Removes SteamVR Support on macOS
Half Life: Alyx - The VR "Killer App" That Likely Wasn't    ------------Like WTF? One of the most innovative game in 2020 and our news staff call it dead
2018 Was the Year of VR Headsets - Except it Wasn't, According to Steam Hardware Survey


Look at the amount of comments (interactions == site traffic ==potential ad revenue)  for ANY article that paints VR in a bad light. Instead of presenting a story unbiased, the news staff likes to generate click baits to feed the trending TPU culture of hating on any type of new technology. 

Anyway, nothing I can do and nothing I can change. Haters will always be haters. Not my job to shovel stuff under their nose and tell them (be open minded for new tech just once).


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 28, 2020)

xkm1948 said:


> Take a look yourself with news from TPU that are tagged with VR.
> 
> There are only 2 types in terms of titles:
> 1. Press release
> ...


Those are pretty bad headlines.. lol It is frustrating that we haven't got a good news article on Half-Life: Alyx. I was hopeing @W1zzard  would do the best graphics cards to play HLA at some point but I'm not sure W1zzard has one to test? I keep looking for VR to be added to the Graphics card reviews but I'm sure he has had his hands full with the new Nvidia cards. Tyler from VNN just posted about buying a Quest 2 and now thinks the Index is dead because the Quest 2 looks better and can be played wirelessly for only $299 and can be picked up at a regular store like Target. It was a great video but heart breaking at the same time.. haha I've linked the video give it a watch. I don't think Valve will walk away from VR but they do need to step up their game.


----------



## neatfeatguy (Oct 28, 2020)

It appears that the mandatory Facebook integration of the Oculus Quest 2 has been bypassed. Though there is no public released access for this hack that I'm aware of after reading up on this. Link to story.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 28, 2020)

I have no VR devices, and not sure if VR is gaining or losing adoption


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 28, 2020)

W1zzard said:


> I have no VR devices, and not sure if VR is gaining or losing adoption


Hopefully, the Quest 2 makes that answer more clear. It would be nice if fb would send you a review unit. I wonder if reaching out to them on Twitter would get you one? I can truly say if they don't then the $299 64gb version is well worth the purchase. I would be interested in see your take on Half-Life: Alyx as well.


----------



## Octavean (Oct 28, 2020)

Mindweaver said:


> Yeah, it's pretty exciting to think about what modders will be able to do having access to root. If I'm being honest I'm pretty pleased just having SideQuest and all the bells and whistles from FB's software/games push. I've had multple open HMD's with a ton of crap shovel ware. As much as I love SteamVR the games could be better.. for every good game you have 100 bad games..
> 
> 
> Let's not be too hard on the Staff. We are over worked and under paid! haha Wait can you consider no pay as under paid?.. lol I'm a glass half full kind of guy let's hope that VR continues to grow and we get more great news for them to report on.



Indeed it is exciting.  The Oculus Quest 2 was released on October 13th.  So the draconian FaceBook restrictions have been stripped off within two weeks.

I'd like to see what this looks like in actual practice but its great to see and know its happened.

Its my hope that Facebook will relent and rollback their FB account restrictions making this all unnecessary.  However, my instincts are telling me that they will simply double down thus establishing a cat  and mouse game.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 28, 2020)

Octavean said:


> Indeed it is exciting.  The Oculus Quest 2 was released on October 13th.  So the draconian FaceBook restrictions have been stripped off within two weeks.
> 
> I'd like to see what this looks like in actual practice but its great to see and know its happened.
> 
> Its my hope that Facebook will relent and rollback their FB account restrictions making this all unnecessary.  However, my instincts are telling me that they will simply double down thus establishing a cat  and mouse game.


I don't think they will push it just going off their stance on Revive. I think the actual users that do choose to root their Quest 2 will be small compared to their overall users. I have to say with the amount of money they are dumping into VR developers I don't feel the need to root my Quest 2 with having SideQuest access. SideQuest to me is the biggest feature. Now I support the need to root/hack the quest in the event things change later.


----------



## xkm1948 (Oct 28, 2020)

If anything, Valve should sponsor W1zzard and TPU an Index for evaluations. GPU and VR go hand in hand so much.

If I am rich I would totally buy a Valve index and donate it to W1zzard for VR GPU testing.

On a different thought, can you @Mindweaver write reviews for VR HMD in the name of TPU? That way W1zzard and you will be sampled by HMD makers with HMD, and eventually W1zzard may start a VR section review in his GPU review


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 28, 2020)

xkm1948 said:


> On a different thought, can you @Mindweaver write reviews for VR HMD in the name of TPU? That way W1zzard and you will be sampled by HMD makers with HMD, and eventually W1zzard may start a VR section review in his GPU review


That's a great question, I think anything is possible, but this section has to do better than it has been traffic-wise. I feel like VR is really getting ready to take off but a lot of stuff still needs to happen. The Quest 2 is a great start along with content like Half-Life:Alyx. Hopefully, the new Medal of Honor Above and Beyond draw more users into VR. I was very suprised that it's not going to be a native game for Quest, but understand the reason why. It's probably down to it not able to run on the og Quest.  I still think it's possible to run natively on Quest 2 but just not at launch. Quest/Quest 2 users will have to use link to play it.

I think the lack of enough new next gen consoles will force mom and dad's to buy Quest 2s or at least I hope. Plus, once people that haven't had a chance to play VR get a chance to actually experience good VR should be huge for VR's growth. It should kill all of the phone VR's negative impact that most people tie to all of VR.


----------



## Octavean (Oct 29, 2020)

Mindweaver said:


> I don't think they will push it just going off their stance on Revive. I think the actual users that do choose to root their Quest 2 will be small compared to their overall users. I have to say with the amount of money they are dumping into VR developers I don't feel the need to root my Quest 2 with having SideQuest access. SideQuest to me is the biggest feature. Now I support the need to root/hack the quest in the event things change later.



That very well may be but if I recall correctly, there was a time where the most popular VR HMD (or one of the most popular) on Steam was the Sony PSVR.  Clearly, there was a hack to get the PSVR to work with PC / Steam which is effectively a jailbreak.


----------



## Raevenlord (Oct 29, 2020)

xkm1948 said:


> Take a look yourself with news from TPU that are tagged with VR.
> 
> There are only 2 types in terms of titles:
> 1. Press release
> ...




I would like for you to single out, from those articles you so selectively listed, passages where VR is said to be bad, or dead technology, or vaporware, or where a TPU staff member says that VR is obviously dead, or that they're glad it hasn't picked up as much as it could, or anything else, really.

I mean, I'm sorry, but you are just so biased on these comments that it's not even funny. I'm sorry if the world surrounding VR isn't all roses, and that there have been negative decisions towards the ecossystem from others that aren't TPU. None of those articles paint VR in a bad light, they showcase decisions that are detrimental towards VR. Two completely different things.

Include the article on Nayeon there, for chrissakes. Include all the other articles on Alyx, please, like these:

*Valve To Announce Half-Life VR Game, Half-Life: Alyx, on November 21st

Half-Life: Alyx Officially Revealed, Will Release March 2020

Half Life: Alyx Now Released for VR Systems, Receives Acclaim in Reviews*


And I'll leave here the final part of the news post you referenced regarding Half Life: Alyx not being a killer app:



			
				Raevenlord said:
			
		

> As we've seen, PC hardware sales have seen an increase motivated by the "quarantine bubble" many countries across the world are now experiencing. And while PC hardware sales have increased, they have done so in products that are mostly geared towards reducing social distancing. The asking price for a new VR headset, alongside limited usage scenarios; low adoption amongst friends and relatives of would-be-purchasers of the tech; and the absence of a developed ecosystem; all seem to concurrently lead to there not being a relevant sales increase. No reports have surfaced on the increased sales rate of VR headsets since the quarantine has been enacted in many countries across the globe.
> 
> It seems that there still is a long way to go for VR to become mainstream: whether a new generation of cheaper products, the democratization of wireless adapter solutions, cross-platform support for your smartphone, PC and console... Whatever the solution for that particular equation is (and the solution will likely eventually be found), it seems that Half Life: Alyx wasn't the killer app to tip the scales. Which is a shame. But until that killer app, or killer conjunction of variables, surfaces, you can try to play Half Life: Alyx without a VR headset via some mods that have already been released for the game. It's not the same, obviously; and it's not Half Life 3. But it's something. It's something.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 29, 2020)

Octavean said:


> That very well may be but if I recall correctly, there was a time where the most popular VR HMD (or one of the most popular) on Steam was the Sony PSVR.  Clearly, there was a hack to get the PSVR to work with PC / Steam which is effectively a jailbreak.


It's not really a hack or Jailbreak to get PSVR on Steam VR.  The PSVR just works as another monitor when plugged into a PC. The makers of Trinus VR just do some software changes to make it work with SteamVR. The PSVR was one of the top HMD's due to the low barrier of entry. I'm already running into players in PCVR using Quest 2. I just ran into a cool side by side of Quest and Quest 2, check it out.









Raevenlord said:


> it seems that Half Life: Alyx wasn't the killer app to tip the scales.


I agree with this 100%. I was wrong thinking it was going to be the killer app that brought everyone into vr, but it came down to lack of hardware. If Valve could have kept up with stock of the index it could have been huge, but people are still waiting to get an index. I think Covid really killed HLA's momentum, but with Quest 2 keeping up with stock and being only $299 and the fact you can pick it up in a store will be the killer vr hardware. I still think HLA will help in a big way. People forget that HL2 was successful for years after it's release. 

The word is that Valve is working on an Index 2 with more readily available hardware and easier to build to keep up with demand, but still be a premium VR HMD.


----------



## Octavean (Oct 29, 2020)

Mindweaver said:


> It's not really a hack or Jailbreak to get PSVR on Steam VR.  The PSVR just works as another monitor when plugged into a PC. The makers of Trinus VR just do some software changes to make it work with SteamVR. The PSVR was one of the top HMD's due to the low barrier of entry. I'm already running into players in PCVR using Quest 2. I just ran into a cool side by side of Quest and Quest 2, check it out.



Quite right, the general takeaway though is that there was (at the time) a lower cost of entry option of  good quality effectively locked by the manufacture into their specific platform (no real support for PC).  There was a barrier with respect to proper use with PC / Steam and that Rubicon was crossed with the likes of  Trinus PSVR.   

The point is that the same conditions exist for the Oculus Quest 2 but now its with respect to the FB restrictions with specificity.   

Cheap and high quality (not just for the money) but with restrictions is an invitation or a challenge to hack away at the offending part. 



Mindweaver said:


> I agree with this 100%. I was wrong thinking it was going to be the killer app that brought everyone into vr, but it came down to lack of hardware. If Valve could have kept up with stock of the index it could have been huge, but people are still waiting to get an index. I think Covid really killed HLA's momentum, but with Quest 2 keeping up with stock and being only $299 and the fact you can pick it up in a store will be the killer vr hardware. I still think HLA will help in a big way. People forget that HL2 was successful for years after it's release.
> 
> The word is that Valve is working on an Index 2 with more readily available hardware and easier to build to keep up with demand, but still be a premium VR HMD.



I may have mentioned this before but I know of at least one person that bought a Valve index (paid in full and did a lot of waiting in the queue) only to play HL:A to completion and sell the Valve Index on when done.

That to me is extreme. 

However, people do strange things.

The desire for many to play HL:A was high.  Not everyone had the means or inclination to go to such  extremes to play HL:A but the desire was there from anyone who was properly indoctrinated into the HL ethos.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 29, 2020)

Octavean said:


> I may have mentioned this before but I know of at least one person that bought a Valve index (paid in full and did a lot of waiting in the queue) only to play HL:A to completion and sell the Valve Index on when done.
> 
> That to me is extreme.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I've heard of people doing that just to play Alyx. The more people that get to play Alxy the better. It's a great game and I can't wait for more high quality games. I have high hopes for Metal of Honor. I hope I'm wrong. I can't wait for *Jurassic world* either. I didn't like that fact it's cell shaded when they announced it, but the more I watch the trailer the more I want it. 

I can't express enough to people how good just simple stuff in VR looks. I mean I never really got into Minecraft because I don't care for the graphics, but in VR it's pretty amazing. I haven't played Minecraft VR, but Pavlov has Minecraft custom maps with a zombie mode called *Minecraft Zombies* that I can't get enough of. It's like COD Zombies where you get money based on killing zombies and then buy new areas of the map and guns off the wall. Right now in Pavlov Shack on SideQuest it doesn't have Minecraft Zombies, but it should be in the next update that takes advantage of the Quest 2.

One gem is Coco VR which doesn't look like much from the pancake pictures but roaming around the town in VR is amazing. I really hope Disney start doing more stuff in VR. I just bought my daughters a small Disney VR experience called *Myth: A Frozen Tale* and it's really good. I don't really care for the Frozen movies, but in VR it's really cool. I like most of the movie experiences like this where you are just in the movie. I like all of the ILMxLAB stuff as well and can't wait for *Star Wars: Tales from the Galaxy's Edge*.


----------



## Octavean (Oct 29, 2020)

I'm actually more interested in _Star Wars: Squadrons_ but I'd be happy to try _Star Wars: Tales from the Galaxy's Edge _too_.  _

I have_ Star Wars Vader Immortal  I, II _and _III. _They are good games but are more on the side of simple experience then actual game. 

I'm not against VR movies either. 

Anyone that has a VR HMD I would also highly recommend a 360 camera. I've got one and it can be a great way to capture and experience photos and video that you have created.  For example, I've got this great video I shot on a glass bottom boat over a coral reef in Jamaica when on vacation.  You just cant get that same effect with a DSLR or phone video.


----------



## xkm1948 (Oct 29, 2020)

Octavean said:


> I'm actually more interested in _Star Wars: Squadrons_ but I'd be happy to try _Star Wars: Tales from the Galaxy's Edge _too_.  _
> 
> I have_ Star Wars Vader Immortal  I, II _and _III. _They are good games but are more on the side of simple experience then actual game.
> 
> ...




Which brand of 360 camera did you get? I am super interested in this. Been taking photo spheres with my phone, It is OK but the distortion kinda sucks.

Also post your 360 video to youtube! I wanna see !


----------



## Octavean (Oct 29, 2020)

xkm1948 said:


> Which brand of 360 camera did you get? I am super interested in this. Been taking photo spheres with my phone, It is OK but the distortion kinda sucks.
> 
> Also post your 360 video to youtube! I wanna see !



I have the Samsung Gear 360 (first version) that I bought new a while ago for almost nothing.   I was looking to buy the GoPro Fusion (not the newer GoPro Max) which hit the market at about ~$699  but currently can be had for under ~$300 USD.  

The quality keeps getting better with newer cameras so I try to buy when the price drops (due to a newer model).  The old Samsung Gear 360 specs are 3840 x 2160  / 4k which is fairly good but for 360 / spherical photos / video you really need more in the way of 5.2K or better.  

The Go Pro Fusion is water proof / resistant out of the box so no need for a case and it also has 5.2K resolution.  Unfortunately underwater 360 video needs some work as the water adds some distortions. 

I'm not really one to post videos but my Wife posted a few via FB.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 29, 2020)

Octavean said:


> I'm actually more interested in _Star Wars: Squadrons_ but I'd be happy to try _Star Wars: Tales from the Galaxy's Edge _too_.  _
> 
> I have_ Star Wars Vader Immortal  I, II _and _III. _They are good games but are more on the side of simple experience then actual game.
> 
> ...


Yeah I want Squadrons, but I'm still waiting for them to fix all the VR stuff. They just fixed the stuck at 60hz thing in the latest update.



xkm1948 said:


> Which brand of 360 camera did you get? I am super interested in this. Been taking photo spheres with my phone, It is OK but the distortion kinda sucks.
> 
> Also post your 360 video to youtube! I wanna see !


Yeah, I'd like to see this as well.


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 1, 2020)

If I had one complaint about the Oculus store is finding stuff to play that's on sale or free, or even cross-by. Well, that changed Friday! I don't know how I've missed this site but it's awesome and you can even use it to find SteamVR games. 

*https://vrdb.app/*


----------



## Octavean (Nov 1, 2020)

There are some games that I want but I have resisted buying them because I don't really want to buy Oculus store exclusives.  I don't know for sure if My next VR HMD will be from Oculus and it makes it easier to make a move if I  haven't invested in their library.

I did get some freebies though, such as:

RoboRecall 
Lucky's Tale
Star Wars Vader Immortal: Episode I
Star Wars Vader Immortal: Episode II
Star Wars Vader Immortal: Episode III
Echo VR

I wanted to buy: 

Lone Echo
Stormland VR

I prefer to buy from Steam and was hoping these games and others would drop the exclusivity eventually.

I kind of wish the Oculus Quest 2 had two USB-C ports.  That way you could have a battery connected while connected to a PC. 

Although, wireless connections to a PC can get around that.


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 2, 2020)

Octavean said:


> There are some games that I want but I have resisted buying them because I don't really want to buy Oculus store exclusives.  I don't know for sure if My next VR HMD will be from Oculus and it makes it easier to make a move if I  haven't invested in their library.
> 
> I did get some freebies though, such as:
> 
> ...


Just use it wirelessly to your pc using Virtual Desktop. It's amazing having no wires connected to pc. I don't really buy from the Oculus store either when it's offered on Steam but I will buy the exclusives but these are mainly single player games that I might only play once or twice after I finish them. It's worth it because the exclusive games are worth it but like I said they work on revive or at least I check before I buy. I want those games as well and Asgard's Wrath, but the one I want the most now is Jurassic World. It was Metal of Honor, but it's not going to be an exclusive and will be sold on Steam.


----------



## xkm1948 (Nov 2, 2020)

Man I am getting the itch to get a Quest2 more and more every day. My wife will be very disappointed if I do get it tho.


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 2, 2020)

xkm1948 said:


> Man I am getting the itch to get a Quest2 more and more every day. My wife will be very disappointed if I do get it tho.


If you add the DAS she won't be. It's a must-have for me in comfort-wise and upgrade audio solution.


----------



## Octavean (Nov 2, 2020)

How about this one.  Play Xbox on your Oculus Quest.


----------



## Octavean (Nov 10, 2020)

Now that I think about it, its too bad that Oculus didn't make the Quest 2 controllers compatible / interchangeable with the original Quest v1.  

If it were, Oculus Quest v1 users could upgrade to Oculus Quest 2 by purchasing just the HMD itself.  This could have lowered costs even more.  How many more people would have jumped on Oculus Quest 2 if they could buy it new at ~$220 or ~$250 as a starting price,....?

Think of it like HTC Vive users being able to upgrade from the original Vive to the Valve Index or Vive Pro by just purchasing the HMD itself.  They already have compatible controllers (Vive wands) and Lighhouse / Steam tracking 1.0 etc.  

I don't like that Oculus totally dropped their original tracking when moving from Rift to Rift s / Quest and I don't like that the Oculus Quest 2 can't support the old Oculus Quest controllers (or the other way around).   There seems to be a consistent process if burning bridges and breaking with their previous tech. 

All while Steam tracking has been fairly consistent or improved upon.


----------



## kapone32 (Nov 10, 2020)

W1zzard said:


> I have no VR devices, and not sure if VR is gaining or losing adoption


The thing is the Quest 2 at $399, in combination with Games like Half Life Alyx and Squadrons mixed with COVID should have ushered in the age of VR. Unfortunately the facebook requirement has many of us that could afford a $399 Quest 2 not interested. This hack does intrigue me though.


----------



## Octavean (Nov 10, 2020)

kapone32 said:


> The thing is the Quest 2 at $399, in combination with Games like Half Life Alyx and Squadrons mixed with COVID should have ushered in the age of VR. Unfortunately the facebook requirement has many of us that could afford a $399 Quest 2 not interested. This hack does intrigue me though.


The price of entry for Oculus Quest 2 starts at ~$299 not ~$399.  That is for the 64GB version.  The 256GB version is ~$399.

The concerns about FB are understandable though,....


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 10, 2020)

kapone32 said:


> the facebook requirement


Yeah, I don't think I'll ever give Facebook any money. Several times in the last weeks they told me I'm a foreign entity and can't confirm my location, so I am no longer allowed to post on the TechPowerUp wall. But hey, I can fix this if I run the FB app on my phone, activate GPS, so they can confirm my location. Oh and the FB app needs access to all my contacts too. After doing all that, oops, sorry, no we can't confirm you.


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 10, 2020)

Octavean said:


> Now that I think about it, its too bad that Oculus didn't make the Quest 2 controllers compatible / interchangeable with the original Quest v1.
> 
> If it were, Oculus Quest v1 users could upgrade to Oculus Quest 2 by purchasing just the HMD itself.  This could have lowered costs even more.  How many more people would have jumped on Oculus Quest 2 if they could buy it new at ~$220 or ~$250 as a starting price,....?
> 
> ...


I think they are already selling at a lo*ss*. It's only $299 and I would prefer the new controllers over the old ones. It's crazy at how they have optimized the battery life. My Quest 2 controllers are still 90% and it's right at a month of use.



kapone32 said:


> The thing is the Quest 2 at $399, in combination with Games like Half Life Alyx and Squadrons mixed with COVID should have ushered in the age of VR. Unfortunately the facebook requirement has many of us that could afford a $399 Quest 2 not interested. This hack does intrigue me though.


The Quest 2 is $299 and the only thing they missed out on was not making the Quest easier to build to take advantage of everyone staying at home. The thing they missed out on the most is the collaboration tools that they are working on now *per Carmack*. I don't think anyone really cares as much as everyone thinks about the FB login. They are selling well and are sold out in most stores right now. A friend of mine just bought one and searched Walmart, best buy, target, and game stop with no luck. He had to order it from Amazon and had to wait a week. Just a few weeks ago I saw them in all of those stores.

*EDIT: Forgot to say yeah the big picture is the soon-to-be-released "jailbreak" or at least I hope. Sorry, I'm handling way too much stuff right now and trying to reply at the same time.. I'm forgetting to add stuff and I'm not trying to sound pro facebook login.. lol I use Sidequest the most.*



W1zzard said:


> Yeah, I don't think I'll ever give Facebook any money. Several times in the last weeks they told me I'm a foreign entity and can't confirm my location, so I am no longer allowed to post on the TechPowerUp wall. But hey, I can fix this if I run the FB app on my phone, activate GPS, so they can confirm my location. Oh and the FB app needs access to all my contacts too. After doing all that, oops, sorry, no we can't confirm you.


That's crazy and these are the small issues I'm seeing even with some of the Quest 2, but I hope they get these issues resolved soon.


----------



## xkm1948 (Nov 10, 2020)

W1zzard said:


> Yeah, I don't think I'll ever give Facebook any money. Several times in the last weeks they told me I'm a foreign entity and can't confirm my location, so I am no longer allowed to post on the TechPowerUp wall. But hey, I can fix this if I run the FB app on my phone, activate GPS, so they can confirm my location. Oh and the FB app needs access to all my contacts too. After doing all that, oops, sorry, no we can't confirm you.




That sucks.

Would you mind a HP G2 as review sample though?


----------



## Octavean (Nov 10, 2020)

As Mindweaver suggested, the Oculus Quest 2 is likely sold at a loss.

If the Oculus Quest 2 can be used without the FB data mining and without purchasing Oculus exclusive titles from the the Oculus store then buying an Oculus Quest 2 actually does FB a disservice.


----------



## kapone32 (Nov 11, 2020)

Octavean said:


> As Mindweaver suggested, the Oculus Quest 2 is likely sold at a loss.
> 
> If the Oculus Quest 2 can be used without the FB data mining and without purchasing Oculus exclusive titles from the the Oculus store then buying an Oculus Quest 2 actually does FB a disservice.


In their own minds. If Facebook had actually made content that was compelling selling these at a loss would make sense. In a world where we are moving towards integrated inclusion (GOG Galaxy) it is not good to be viewed as an outlier. Unfortunately there is no Half Life Alyx for Facebook. If Valve had released their last HMD for $399 and Half Life Alyx it would have probably already ushered in mass VR uptake.


----------



## xkm1948 (Nov 11, 2020)

kapone32 said:


> In their own minds. If Facebook had actually made content that was compelling selling these at a loss would make sense. In a world where we are moving towards integrated inclusion (GOG Galaxy) it is not good to be viewed as an outlier. Unfortunately there is no Half Life Alyx for Facebook. *If Valve had released their last HMD for $399 and Half Life Alyx it would have probably already ushered in mass VR uptake.*




Nah it will not. Folks always find ways to complain.


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 11, 2020)

kapone32 said:


> In their own minds. If Facebook had actually made content that was compelling selling these at a loss would make sense. In a world where we are moving towards integrated inclusion (GOG Galaxy) it is not good to be viewed as an outlier. Unfortunately there is no Half Life Alyx for Facebook. If Valve had released their last HMD for $399 and Half Life Alyx it would have probably already ushered in mass VR uptake.


So, supposedly Facebook is working on multiple what they are calling Half-Life: Alyx clones with big AAA studios. VNX reported on this and it's with big studios. Facebook is dumping a lot of money into VR. They do already have a ton of great games for Rift like Asgard's Wrath, Stormland, Lone Echo, The Climb, and they bought the studio that made Beat Saber. Look at all of the Oculus Studio stuff they did as well. Also, Stress Level Zero the creator of Boneworks has already said they are working on a native Quest 2 game that their next big title will be on Quest 2. I posted this video before I don't know if you have watched it but it's good and I mean don't skip through it. Watch it till the end because there's a lot Tyler talks about that's coming from SLZ. I hate to keep beating this same drum but I can't get over everything you get with Quest 2 for just $299.












W1zzard said:


> Yeah, I don't think I'll ever give Facebook any money. Several times in the last weeks they told me I'm a foreign entity and can't confirm my location, so I am no longer allowed to post on the TechPowerUp wall. But hey, I can fix this if I run the FB app on my phone, activate GPS, so they can confirm my location. Oh and the FB app needs access to all my contacts too. After doing all that, oops, sorry, no we can't confirm you.


Hey, man just out of curiosity and saddly I don't ever really use Facebook for any of my daily news, but are you using your real name? I'm being serious here... lol I mean my wife created my account years ago when we got together and she realized I didn't have one. lol If I would have created it I would have used Mindweaver if possible or some type of variant. lol I need to start using our other media outlets like our FB, twitter, and other stuff. I can't keep up with everything.. I just started using intagram well per my wife and my oldest daughter which said late week I never heart their stuff... lol So here I am.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 11, 2020)

Mindweaver said:


> Hey, man just out of curiosity and saddly I don't ever really use Facebook for any of my daily news, but are you using your real name? I'm being serious here..


I don't use FB in my daily life either, huge waste of time. I have to have an account so I can admin our page. And no, definitely not using my real name.


----------



## Octavean (Nov 11, 2020)

kapone32 said:


> In their own minds. If Facebook had actually made content that was compelling selling these at a loss would make sense. In a world where we are moving towards integrated inclusion (GOG Galaxy) it is not good to be viewed as an outlier. Unfortunately there is no Half Life Alyx for Facebook. If Valve had released their last HMD for $399 and Half Life Alyx it would have probably already ushered in mass VR uptake.



Whether FB themselves had compelling content or whether it made good economic sense to sell a VR HMD at a loss is subjective.  

There is also only one Half Life: Alyx, as such, producing titles that are of good quality and in high demand isn’t easy.

I’m sure we can all agree that FB is an evil empire but that doesn’t mean there isn’t an opportunity to get one over on them by acquiring their low cost VR HMD and denying them what they want from you in the process.  If one can hack and side load their way around FB then IMO, they are fighting the good fight.

I for one try not to buy locked down exclusive titles so I was never going to buy from the Oculus store anyway.  I prefer Steam.



W1zzard said:


> I don't use FB in my daily life either, huge waste of time. I have to have an account so I can admin our page. And no, definitely not using my real name.



I don’t use FB either.  However, just because I don’t use FB doesn’t mean that people around me don’t.  Back in the before times, when we could do such things, going to a restaurant, amusement park, vacation and so on,...  someone using FB could simply tag you in photos.  Just because you’re not using the service doesn’t necessarily mean your not on it in some capacity,....

Not trying to be paranoid or cause anyone any anxiety, I’m just saying.

To stay off of FB May take more effort then some might otherwise casually think.


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 11, 2020)

W1zzard said:


> I don't use FB in my daily life either, huge waste of time. I have to have an account so I can admin our page. And no, definitely not using my real name.


Yeah, they are really locking down on users that don't use their real name. TPU has 90+k followers just own up and use your real name. lol Join me on the darks side! I think we can double that number and start getting some of that sweet FB money. lol j/k lol but seriously do it. hehe



Octavean said:


> Just because you’re not using the service doesn’t necessarily mean your not on it in some capacity,....


This! I only caved in and started using my FB account because my wife was already tagging me in everything.. lol I can remember her asking me are you not checking your FB? I was like no, why? lol Trust me I check it now just to keep up with stuff.. haha but I rarely ever post anything and if I do then I usually delete everything periodicly that I post. I think I've posted 3 things this whole year and they were just memes I liked.. haha


----------



## Octavean (Nov 11, 2020)

Mindweaver said:


> This! I only caved in and started using my FB account because my wife was already tagging me in everything.. lol I can remember her asking me are you not checking your FB? I was like no, why? lol Trust me I check it now just to keep up with stuff.. haha but I rarely ever post anything and if I do then I usually delete everything periodicly that I post. I think I've posted 3 things this whole year and they were just memes I liked.. haha



I know, my Wife does the same thing as well as a number of other family members and friends.  It OK to tell people not to tag you in their photos though, I do it all the time. 

I started a FB account years and years ago but I never really used it.  No posts, no photos nothing.  Most people would probably think its not even real.  I've been meaning to delete the account.  I'm not against using someone else's FB account with respect to the Oculus Quest 2 (with their permission).


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 12, 2020)

Wow, check out this Extreme Torture test video! I feel a lot better now over not scratching my lens on accident.


----------



## Octavean (Nov 12, 2020)

Looks more like abuse,....


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 12, 2020)

Octavean said:


> Looks more like abuse,....


Yeah, but this something we all needed to know! haha It looks like he can still even used the one he tested the lens with sand paper, that stuff is amazing.


----------



## Octavean (Nov 12, 2020)

Yeah, *PolyWatch* for the win!!!


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 14, 2020)

*Quest build 23.0*

We just got a big update and it brings 90hz! Link is out of beta and it gets a visual enhancement and now you can select 72hz, 80hz, and 90hz on the pc app. It has a new fitness tracker as well called Move. There is a lot of great stuff in the update, check it out below. Also, I received my Horizons beta early access. So, last night was a big surprise and we were hanging out at my brother and sister n laws house. So, I haven't got to try it yet. They are rolling it out in batches or whatever not everyone is getting it at the same time.



Spoiler: Quest build 23.0 Release Notes



These features and enhancements will become available starting 11/13/20
*Oculus Move*


From slashing boxes in Beat Saber to mowing down zombies in Arizona Sunshine, you can now keep track of the estimated calories you burn and how long you’ve been physically active across any app or game in VR with our new platform feature, Oculus Move
Oculus Move allows you to set daily goals and track progress based on estimated calories burned and time spent being physically active in VR.
Please note, Oculus Move is rolling out gradually starting next week, so some users may not see this feature right away.
Learn more about Oculus Move.

*Quest 2 Frame Rate*



With this release, Quest 2 headsets can now run natively at 90 Hz by default. This higher frame rate has been shown to provide a smoother visual experience and improve your time spent in VR overall.
To start, system level software will run at 90 Hz. Additional app adoption is based on developer discretion. Developers will have full-access to this feature as part of the upcoming SDK release.

*Voice Commands*



You can now access your Voice Activity in your headset. This means that you’ll be able to view, hear and delete your voice interactions while you’re still in-VR. To manage your voice activity:
Put on your Quest or Quest 2 headset, then select Settings > Voice Commands > Activity Log

You’ll still be able to access your Voice Activity from your mobile app or from the Oculus website as well.
*Voice Dictation*



*Automatic punctuation*: No more saying ‘comma’ or ‘period’ when you want to add punctuation to your dictation. In this release we’ve added automatic punctuation and capitalization to Voice Dictation, making it easier and more efficient to type with your voice.
As you speak, dictation will automatically fill in periods, commas, question marks and capitalization. Afterwards, you can give us a thumbs up or thumbs down to provide feedback on your experience.
Note: This experience will gradually roll out to English speaking users in the US & Canada.

*Dictation from the Search bar:*Voice Dictation will now be conveniently integrated within the Oculus search bar. Instead of triggering dictation from the keyboard, you can now quickly find it in the Search bar where your query will auto-submit so you can get your search result within seconds.
Note: This experience will gradually roll out to English speaking users in the US & Canada.

*Voice Commands, Voice Dictation & Predictive Text availability*



All three features will now be available to English speaking users in Canada.
Please note these features will be rolled out to English speaking users in Canada gradually over time.

*Accessibility *



To help improve the readability of text in-VR, you now have the option to adjust the font size for text that appears in your headset. To do this, select *Settings > Device > Text Size. *
*Mobile App*



We’ve updated the Oculus mobile app to allow you to seamlessly launch app content the next time you put on your headset. This means that the next time you see a challenge you want to join or an event you want to attend in the mobile app, you can save it and jump right in when you put on your headset.
Please note this feature is currently an experiment and may not be available to all users at this time.

*System*



We’ve made software enhancements to both Quest and Quest 2 to reduce latency and improve your in-VR experience.
*In-VR Experience *



To help keep you comfortable from anywhere in VR, you can now grab and move both the keyboard and menu bar to a more optimal position for your situation.
With this release we’ve introduced the ability to complete additional tasks from within an app without having to return to your Home. This means that sending friend requests, sharing media, making in-app purchases and more can be completed without leaving your current app or experience.
Please note, this feature is dependent on developers implementing Focus Awareness and updating their SDK to v23.

We've also rolled out the new universal menu bar to all first-generation Quest headsets.
*Education*



We know it can be overwhelming for new users to enter VR for the first time, so we’ve created some new features to help. These include:
Getting to Know your Quest: A series of mini tutorial experiences to introduce you to the basics of VR.
Progress bar: See which tutorials you’ve completed and what you can do next.
Achievements: Just like your favorite apps and games, get achievements for completing tutorials and leveling up the time you spend in-VR.
Please note that these features are part of an experiment and may not be available to all users at this time.



*Casting*


Sharing what’s happening in your headset just got even easier with web casting. With this update, we’ve enabled casting to oculus.com/casting on a desktop web browser such as Google Chrome or Microsoft Edge
When casting to the Oculus App on iOS and Android, you can now record what’s being cast directly on the phone where it will save to the device’s camera roll.
*Browser*



You can now seamlessly upload and download files to and from your headset via Browser. Upload a video to YouTube, download photos from Dropbox, or share files via Google Docs, all without ever having to leave VR.
*Bug Reporting*



We’ve introduced the ability for you to let us know when something isn’t working by reporting a bug. Bug reporting helps us recognize issues and make adjustments to improve your overall in-VR experience.
To report a bug, select *Settings* > *About *> *Report a Bug *or *visit Quick Actions *and select the* Bug Reporter Icon.*
Keep in mind that the Bug Reporter is rolling out gradually, so some users may not see this feature right away.
Also please note, Oculus Support does not respond to bug submissions. If you need assistance, please contact our support team directly.

*Quest apps on Quest 2*



If you had a Quest headset and upgrade to a Quest 2, you’ll now have the option to automatically download your previously downloaded apps from your Quest when you finish setting up your Quest 2.
Note: You can always re-download apps associated with your account on a new device, this specific update streamlines the process by surfacing the option to download multiple apps at the end of your Quest 2 setup.

*Quest Display *


We’ve improved the Pixel density for Quest, leading to improved image resolution.
This enhancement is for the first-generation Oculus Quest only.

*Fixes*

We’ve made improvements to Guardian to reduce unintended drift or positional movement.
We’ve fixed a bug that caused some larger apps to fail to download.
We’ve fixed a bug that caused some headsets to go into sleep mode while actively watching video in media apps.






Spoiler: PC build 23.0 Release Notes



These features and enhancements will become available starting 11/13/20
*Oculus Link*

Oculus Link is now out of beta! In addition to the beta exit, we’ve added the following features that let you crank up the visuals by fine-tuning the following graphics preferences:
You can now set your refresh rate to 72hz/80hz/90hz.
Please note that USB-3 is required for 80hz and 90hz support.

You can now adjust your render resolution for even better visuals.
Learn more about these new features in our Graphics Preferences article.





*Link to all release notes*

*Oculus Blog post about the update*


----------



## Octavean (Nov 14, 2020)

Mindweaver said:


> *Quest build 23.0*
> 
> We just got a big update and it brings 90hz! Link is out of beta and it gets a visual enhancement and now you can select 72hz, 80hz, and 90hz on the pc app. It has a new fitness tracker as well called Move. There is a lot of great stuff in the update, check it out below. Also, I received my Horizons beta early access. So, last night was a big surprise and we were hanging out at my brother and sister n laws house. So, I haven't got to try it yet. They are rolling it out in batches or whatever not everyone is getting it at the same time.
> 
> ...




Nice, very nice indeed,.....

This brings the temptation to buy a Quest 2 to a nice simmer.  To take it to a boil I'll have to see wireless connect to the PC as an official or beta option from Oculus.


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 14, 2020)

Octavean said:


> Nice, very nice indeed,.....
> 
> This brings the temptation to buy a Quest 2 to a nice simmer.  To take it to a boil I'll have to see wireless connect to the PC as an official or beta option from Oculus.


I don't think we will get official wireless anytime soon. Carmack is fighting for it but who knows when we will get it. All I can say is VD works great and no with official 90hz it's even better.


----------



## Octavean (Nov 14, 2020)

Mindweaver said:


> I don't think we will get official wireless anytime soon. Carmack is fighting for it but who knows when we will get it. All I can say is VD works great and no with official 90hz it's even better.



I hear you,...

I'll say this, when the first Oculus was announced and released I was interested but ultimately abstained because IMO the SoC was too low-end and no PC VR support was unacceptable.   As soon as Oculus link was announced that was when I became  interested and willing to buy regardless of the fact that it was in beta (and was in beta for some time).   Oculus Quest 2 is good enough to buy now IMO but I can wait a little longer.  

I'm still trying to source an RTX 3070 (will settle for a RTX 3060) and a PlayStation 5.

First video I could find on v23:


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 14, 2020)

Octavean said:


> I hear you,...
> 
> I'll say this, when the first Oculus was announced and released I was interested but ultimately abstained because IMO the SoC was too low-end and no PC VR support was unacceptable.   As soon as Oculus link was announced that was when I became  interested and willing to buy regardless of the fact that it was in beta (and was in beta for some time).   Oculus Quest 2 is good enough to buy now IMO but I can wait a little longer.
> 
> I'm still trying to source an RTX 3070 (will settle for a RTX 3060) and a PlayStation 5.


Nothing wrong with waiting buddy, you have a Quest all ready to hold you off. It still has a lot of life left in it as well.


----------



## Octavean (Nov 14, 2020)

Mindweaver said:


> Nothing wrong with waiting buddy, you have a Quest all ready to hold you off. It still has a lot of life left in it as well.



So is v23 just for the VR HMD or is there also an update for the PC Oculus software?

Also, out of curiosity, when you have a suitable USB 3.0 cable connected to the Oculus Quest 2 and you test your connection in Oculus PC software what bandwidth are you getting?  I'm getting *2.1Gbps on the *Oculus Quest* v1 *and just want to see where that falls on the spectrum.

Edit:

Also, do you have to deselect the *"Public Test Channel" *option (under Beta) in the Oculus PC software in order to have the new out of beta Oculus Link functionality working properly,....?


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 14, 2020)

Octavean said:


> So is v23 just for the VR HMD or is there also an update for the PC Oculus software?
> 
> Also, out of curiosity, when you have a suitable USB 3.0 cable connected to the Oculus Quest 2 and you test your connection in Oculus PC software what bandwidth are you getting?  I'm getting *2.1Gbps on the *Oculus Quest* v1 *and just want to see where that falls on the spectrum.
> 
> ...


It's an update for Quest and PCVR quest. I had to opt into beta to get it now for pc. I don't think you have to opt-in for beta it should roll out. Also, I'm slacking because I still haven't used my quest today to try it out. I've had to much stuff around the house to do. I'm finally getting settled down now. I going to try and try it out tonight. I bought the VR humble bundle pack with saints and sinners for Steam VR that i want to try out. This update brings Link out of beta. I still need to get a link cable, but honestly, I'll probably just stick to wireless.


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 16, 2020)

So, I've checked and I still haven't got the new v23 update... I have seen where you can force the update. Check out the video below. I'm tempted to force the update using this method.. lol I don't know I may hold off and just wait for it. You have to download the update from a sus link.. lol


----------



## Octavean (Nov 16, 2020)

Yeah, Oculus Quest updates are like that.  

Basically, for updates its best to connect the Quest to power and leave it powered on.  It should auto update eventually if you do that.  If not then navigate to settings in the Quest and you might be able to update manually from there.

If all the above fails and you don't want to wait, then you can try and force the issue as in the above video you linked.


----------



## xkm1948 (Nov 19, 2020)

Review from LTT










TBH, At this point I feel a wireless solution is a MUST HAVE for any gen 1 VR HMD adopters. Wire really breaks people out of the immersion. Immersion is the ultimate and ONLY goal. All the resolution, high refresh rate, SDE and etc all contribute to overall immersion. Among all the factors, wireless is the biggest contributor to total immersion. 

Anyway, I am tempted now again to get Quest 2. Maybe I should just hold on for one more year...


----------



## DuxCro (Nov 19, 2020)

LOL. Sponsored videos. You gotta trust them to say 100% honest opinions.


----------



## Octavean (Nov 19, 2020)

xkm1948 said:


> Review from LTT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I'm being honest, the Oculus Quest 2 is just about  the only tech I want to buy now that isn't in very short supply and being scalped to hell and back,....

PS5,..... Ha! Good luck son,....

RTX 3080, 3070 (upcoming 3060ti) / RX 6800 XT  and so on,..... fat chance,....

RyZen 5950X,.... go fish!!!

Retail and e-tail are lousy with Oculus Quest 2,.....


----------



## Octavean (Nov 20, 2020)

Sweet,....looks good to me.  Too bad i have a moratorium on exclusive titles, especially Oculus exclusives,...


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 21, 2020)

i own this cable:  https://www.amazon.com/JSAUX-Charging-Braided-Compatible-Matebook/dp/B07GZH2WTV

could i use this to hook quest 2 up to pc? my graphics card has a type c port. rx 6800.  or do i have to buy that expensive cable oculus sells?

also will games auto go to 90hz once they detect its desktop powering it not internal?


----------



## Octavean (Nov 21, 2020)

I’ve got a question.

Currently I have 802.11ac wireless via my router.  This would seem to be an issue with respect to using 802.11ax if I were to get an Oculus Quest 2 and use it with something like Virtual Desktop for wireless PCVR.

The motherboard on my main gaming system (ASRock Taichung X570) supports 802.11ax wireless but is connected to the network via 10GbE.  So my question is, would I be able to use the motherboards onboard 802.11ax to connect the Quest 2 directly to the gaming system?  

Or would I have to use my native 802.11ac and wait for an802.11ax router I actually like?  Or is there just no real difference in speed between 802.11ac and 802.11ax?


----------



## xkm1948 (Feb 8, 2021)

@Mindweaver 

Dude I finally convinced the wife to buy a Quest2! (after some gain resulted from recent crypto surge haha)

I am picking it up from BestBuy this week. Cant wait to feel what non-tethered VR brings to the table. And of course the added clarity of higher resolution.

Do you happen to have a good write up for wireless connecting PC and Quest2?


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 9, 2021)

xkm1948 said:


> @Mindweaver
> 
> Dude I finally convinced the wife to buy a Quest2! (after some gain resulted from recent crypto surge haha)
> 
> ...


Nice! I probably don't have the best wireless setup but they are easy to find check *here*. I'm currently using a Netgear Orbi mesh system. It's an AC2200 system and it works really well for where I have it located. I want to upgrade my whole network this year. I really hope FB has plans to release a network adapter that just connects to your pc and then it connects to the Quest 2, because the biggest issue I have is if everyone in my house is streaming something it eats up my bandwidth and things start to get choppy. lol


----------



## xkm1948 (Feb 9, 2021)

Mindweaver said:


> Nice! I probably don't have the best wireless setup but they are easy to find check *here*. I'm currently using a Netgear Orbi mesh system. It's an AC2200 system and it works really well for where I have it located. I want to upgrade my whole network this year. I really hope FB has plans to release a network adapter that just connects to your pc and then it connects to the Quest 2, because the biggest issue I have is if everyone in my house is streaming something it eats up my bandwidth and things start to get choppy. lol




Thx man! I have asus ax11000 which is a wifi6 device, both mine and the wife's pc are running wifi6 adapter so hopefully it will work out. I am so excited!!


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 10, 2021)

xkm1948 said:


> Thx man! I have asus ax11000 which is a wifi6 device, both mine and the wife's pc are running wifi6 adapter so hopefully it will work out. I am so excited!!


They are saying have your pc on a wired connection for best results, but I'm using a cheap wifi6 USB adapter, and when nobody is streaming it works really well. I'm thinking about upgrading to *this adapter*. Which adapter are you using now?


----------



## xkm1948 (Feb 10, 2021)

Mindweaver said:


> They are saying have your pc on a wired connection for best results, but I'm using a cheap wifi6 USB adapter, and when nobody is streaming it works really well. I'm thinking about upgrading to *this adapter*. Which adapter are you using now?



That is the same adapter i have, different brand but same chipset: intel ax200.

If possible i will h highly recommend ax210 chipset which is wifi6e, it has 6GHz band



Mindweaver said:


> They are saying have your pc on a wired connection for best results, but I'm using a cheap wifi6 USB adapter, and when nobody is streaming it works really well. I'm thinking about upgrading to *this adapter*. Which adapter are you using now?



Do you need to buy the Oculus cable for link? What are other options?


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 10, 2021)

xkm1948 said:


> That is the same adapter i have, different brand but same chipset: intel ax200.
> 
> If possible i will h highly recommend ax210 chipset which is wifi6e, it has 6GHz band


I'm looking at this *one* now.



xkm1948 said:


> Do you need to buy the Oculus cable for link? What are other options?


No, you can use any cable USB 2/3 just be sure to secure it to the side so it doesn't get yanked out. I tested it out with an old USB 3 cable extension I had with a short USB 3 cable and it worked really well. I was surprised. Now the official cable is 80 bucks but it's a fiber cable. I've heard *this one* works well and it's cheap. I'll probably try to grab one and just connect it to my RTX 2070 to test it out. It's odd Nvidia decided to not put it on the 30xx cards, but I figure it will be a while before I can upgrade now with *3070's being 1000*+ after Elon dumped 1.5 billion into bitcoin..

*EDIT: Actually I like tetherless so much I doubt I'll buy a link cable. I need more coffee.. haha*


----------



## xkm1948 (Feb 10, 2021)

What is the size of your Quest 2? 64GB or 256GB?

Also what do you think of this?



			https://www.amazon.com/Eyglo-Adjustable-Headband-Enhanced-Comfortable/dp/B08LYKJ1PS/ref=sr_1_2_sspa?crid=HATOLPVKOU4N&dchild=1&keywords=oculus+quest+2+head+strap&qid=1612983615&sprefix=oculus+quest+2+%2Caps%2C171&sr=8-2-spons&psc=1&smid=A3PSEOQPRF6W4Y&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUEyWVhYNklRODE3N1dQJmVuY3J5cHRlZElkPUEwNDMxMDA1MjlWT0pSQ0ZTTlU5NSZlbmNyeXB0ZWRBZElkPUEwNzA2NDY3WUFVNVBFM0ozVk5VJndpZGdldE5hbWU9c3BfYXRmJmFjdGlvbj1jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ==
		


There are a bunch of those on amazon






						Amazon.com: Esimen Q2 Adjustable Head Strap for Oculus Quest 2 Elite Strap with Cushion, Comfort Foam Pad Strap, Design Balance Weight, Reduce Pressure: Electronics
					

Buy Esimen Q2 Adjustable Head Strap for Oculus Quest 2 Elite Strap with Cushion, Comfort Foam Pad Strap, Design Balance Weight, Reduce Pressure: On-Ear Headphones - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



					www.amazon.com
				










						Amazon.com: Orzero Adjustable Headband Compatible for Oculus Quest 2 with Head Cushion, Replacement for Elite Strap Comfortable Protective Head Strap Reduce Pressure
					

Amazon.com: Orzero Adjustable Headband Compatible for Oculus Quest 2 with Head Cushion, Replacement for Elite Strap Comfortable Protective Head Strap Reduce Pressure



					www.amazon.com
				









						Amazon.com: Seltureone Head Strap Compatible for Oculus Quest 2, Replacement for Elite Strap, Adjustable Comfortable Strap with Head Cushion, Reduce Pressure for Quest 2 Headset
					

Amazon.com: Seltureone Head Strap Compatible for Oculus Quest 2, Replacement for Elite Strap, Adjustable Comfortable Strap with Head Cushion, Reduce Pressure for Quest 2 Headset



					www.amazon.com
				









						Amazon.com: Ermorgen VR Head Strap Compatiable for Oculus Quest 2, Replacement for Elite Strap Adjustable Clockwork Knob Design Non-Slip Head Strap with a Head Cushion, Virtual Reality Headset Accessories : Cell Phones & Accessories
					

Amazon.com: Ermorgen VR Head Strap Compatiable for Oculus Quest 2, Replacement for Elite Strap Adjustable Clockwork Knob Design Non-Slip Head Strap with a Head Cushion, Virtual Reality Headset Accessories : Cell Phones & Accessories



					www.amazon.com
				




Any suggestions?


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 11, 2021)

xkm1948 said:


> What is the size of your Quest 2? 64GB or 256GB?
> 
> Also what do you think of this?
> 
> ...


I have the 64gb model. If you have fast internet then it's fine. I have around 10 games installed and still have 30gb open. Those head straps are fine, but I would either wait for better straps or pick up a *Vive DAS* and grab some adapters off of *etsy*. I'm hearing good things about *this one* as well. I would grab that one before those others. I'm tempted to grab it myself, because I like the Rift S strap. It really takes the weight off of your face.

I just ordered this *power bank* and it works great and now can play for hours. I ordered a black one to match my DAS. I'm using this *short USB C cable* with it. Grab *one of theses* as well. I'm still amazed at how fast new accessories are popping up on *Amazon* each week.


----------



## xkm1948 (Feb 11, 2021)

That is a very nice strap for sure! Yeah looks like I am holding a bit to get some accessories

Set it up last night, here are some quick thoughts


1. Definitely feels cheap in terms of construction quality even versus the old OG vive
2. Not a huge fan of the white plastic front face. Again comparing to my now 5yrs old vive, the quality of the plastic leaves a lot to be desired
3. Built in sound quality is meh, one will DEFINITELY need to connect a separate headphone
4. Built in strap is uncomfortable. I would rather they raise the price by $50 and include the elite strap by default.
5. With default strap it is front heavy
6. The visual clarity is amazing compares to OG Vive! Like SO DAMN CLEAR!
7. OMG WIRELESS. YEEEES. WIRELESS need I say more???
8. Tracking is amazing
9. Really annoying that I need to install Oculus software to use Virtual Desktop Streaming

Here is a fun little story. So I have Virtual Desktop streaming all ready. Played a bit Beat Saber but OMG it was choppy AF. How the heck can it be? I have top of the line AX router, AX on the tower and AX on the Quest 2!

Then I realized what went wrong: In my SteamVR I have almost every game cranked to 250% to 300% randering scale. Apparnelly that is too much for Quest2's resolution even on a 3090 lol. Or it is too much to transfer over wifi

Anyway resetting to default scaling solved all that. The wife is happy. Just need to get a good replacement head strap


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 11, 2021)

xkm1948 said:


> That is a very nice strap for sure! Yeah looks like I am holding a bit to get some accessories
> 
> Set it up last night, here are some quick thoughts
> 
> ...


I would go DAS strap all the way with its built-in audio solution. I just took the DAS off of my old Vive and used it. I still use the default strap when I go on flights. I 3d printed a piece for the back of the strap like the elite strap and made it much better but still not as comfortable as the DAS.


----------



## xkm1948 (Feb 11, 2021)

Mindweaver said:


> I would go DAS strap all the way with its built-in audio solution. I just took the DAS off of my old Vive and used it. I still use the default strap when I go on flights. I 3d printed a piece for the back of the strap like the elite strap and made it much better but still not as comfortable as the DAS.



Not a huge of DAS headphone. Definitely fits comformtable but man does it gets HOT when I have those headphone over my ears for any long gaming sessions.


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 11, 2021)

xkm1948 said:


> Not a huge of DAS headphone. Definitely fits comformtable but man does it gets HOT when I have those headphone over my ears for any long gaming sessions.


Yeah, it does get hot. I like to flip them out and turn them up to mimic the Index's audio. It's probably nowhere as good but it works pretty well. I *3d printed a set of these* and they work surprisingly well. They enhance the sound a good bit. I like the elite strap but they are still breaking even after the recall. Here is what I *3d printed for the OG strap*. It works really well. I'm thinking about buying another set of *Koss Porta Pro Headphones and doing something like I did for my Rift S*. Those were only 14 bucks and sound much better than the DAS strap audio. *Here is what I would do if they would fix the Elite strap*. I'm tempted to buy the elite strap from Best buy and getting a 2-year warranty. So if it breaks I can take it straight to BB and get it replaced.


----------



## xkm1948 (Feb 12, 2021)

Had a proper wireless setup this time streaming from my 3090 rig to Quest 2

Yep this is freaking amazing over wifi6. Butter smooth!

Hey @Mindweaver  I am looking to get the elite strap with additional battery pack. The wife LOVED it she has been hogging it already for her fitness stuff. Do you know whether the elite strap is fixed or not?


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 12, 2021)

xkm1948 said:


> Had a proper wireless setup this time streaming from my 3090 rig to Quest 2
> 
> Yep this is freaking amazing over wifi6. Butter smooth!
> 
> Hey @Mindweaver  I am looking to get the elite strap with additional battery pack. The wife LOVED it she has been hogging it already for her fitness stuff. Do you know whether the elite strap is fixed or not?


I see where they are still breaking but I don't know if it was just old leftover stock. Oculus said it was a bad run and they will replace it. The Elite strap with the battery will about double the playtime. The battery I listed will go much longer for only 20 bucks but unless you plan to play 4 plus hours you'll be fine with that elite strap. I love this new battery pack I bought. I played over an hour last night and my Quest 2 stayed at 100% and I only lost one bar on my battery pack. I bought some industrial velcro and have it velcroed to the back of my das. I'll take some pictures and post back my setup. 

I got the v25 update last night as well but I haven't had time to mess with it. Look up Doom 3 on sidequest. I have it installed with HD textures and it's pretty amazing on the quest 2.


----------



## xkm1948 (Feb 12, 2021)

Nice. Looks like I will get the elite strap with the bestbuy protection as you suggested.


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 13, 2021)

xkm1948 said:


> Nice. Looks like I will get the elite strap with the bestbuy protection as you suggested.


Nice, it does look comfortable. Im really debating on getting one as well. Have you tried out quil theater? I just tried it the other day for the first time I'm blown away at some of the stuff.


----------



## xkm1948 (Feb 13, 2021)

After Quest 2 i tried my OG vive again today. Man I cannot go back now. I mean yeah the tracking and latency is better on Vive. But Quest 2 screens are just WAY superior!  Have not tried that yet, will give it a shot later


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 13, 2021)

xkm1948 said:


> After Quest 2 i tried my OG vive again today. Man I cannot go back now. I mean yeah the tracking and latency is better on Vive. But Quest 2 screens are just WAY superior!  Have not tried that yet, will give it a shot later


Yeah, I had full intention on just trying out the Rift S and felt like I would 100% take it back due to how much I loved my Vive. The upgrade in visuals was so much better than the Vive that I packed it up with the intention of grabbing an Index later.. Then we get the Quest 2 and now there is no way I'm hanging my base stations back up.. lol Sure the tracking is better with Lighthouse but Quest 2 and Rift S's are good enough for me. I am very curious to find out what Valve's next VR hmd we be. Now with that said I would grab just the Index HMD if it dropped to $299 from $499 (_I would be tempted.._). lol

*Oh did you see this! Looks like we are getting 120hz! I can't wait! lol*


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 13, 2021)

Well crap!!!!! All this discussion on these new Oculus 2 Quest VR sets makes me really really want to get one!!!!!!!

Now, does the person have to get a dang Facebook account if buying these?


----------



## xkm1948 (Feb 13, 2021)

stinger608 said:


> Well crap!!!!! All this discussion on these new Oculus 2 Quest VR sets makes me really really want to get one!!!!!!!
> 
> Now, does the person have to get a dang Facebook account if buying these?


FB account situation is blown WAY out of propotion


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 14, 2021)

xkm1948 said:


> FB account situation is blown WAY out of propotion



Well, that's good to know!!!


----------



## xkm1948 (Feb 14, 2021)

Man the elite strap is a MUST!!!


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 14, 2021)

stinger608 said:


> Well, that's good to know!!!



It really is... It's not like you are signing into facebook. You can even block everyone from see you on fb. It's already set this way by default. You have to actually turn on let your fb friends see you. 



xkm1948 said:


> Man the elite strap is a MUST!!!
> 
> View attachment 188210View attachment 188211


Nice! Tell us how long the battery last with the new strap.


----------



## xkm1948 (Feb 14, 2021)

Mindweaver said:


> It really is... It's not like you are signing into facebook. You can even block everyone from see you on fb. It's already set this way by default. You have to actually turn on let your fb friends see you.
> 
> 
> Nice! Tell us how long the battery last with the new strap.




This is without the elite  + battery version. Still same OG battery about 2hrs lol


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 15, 2021)

xkm1948 said:


> This is without the elite  + battery version. Still same OG battery about 2hrs lol


Aww yeah i just notice the width of the back of it. The battery version is bigger on the back. I do see most people that have the battery one have said to just get a 10000mah battery pack. The usb-c battery pack I posted with PD works amazing. I was going to by an extra one to switch out but I don't even need too.


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 16, 2021)

@xkm1948 I bought an *ax210 wifi pci-e adapter* and wow! This thing is fast! Thanks for the heads up on the ax210, I was really close to buying that ax200 adapter. I tried out Virtual Desktop last night and it was noticeably better. Wireless PCVR is amazing. I can't wait for Quest 2 to get official support from Oculus. Guy Godin has already said he's not using it to its full potential. He isn't taking advantage of wifi 6 atm and is only using 150mbps .


----------



## xkm1948 (Feb 16, 2021)

Mindweaver said:


> @xkm1948 I bought an *ax210 wifi pci-e adapter* and wow! This thing is fast! Thanks for the heads up on the ax210, I was really close to buying that ax200 adapter. I tried out Virtual Desktop last night and it was noticeably better. Wireless PCVR is amazing. I can't wait for Quest 2 to get official support from Oculus. Guy Godin has already said he's not using it to its full potential. He isn't taking advantage of wifi 6 atm and is only using 150mbps .




I assume you also got a new wifi6e router? Set your PC to communicate with router only on the 6GHz band would be blazing fast haha.

Too bad Quest 2 does not support wifi6e. 6GHz band would be really good when you stream your PCVR right over to Quest 2. And yeah, Oculus really need to work on that official wireless Link. But from my point of view, they have little monetary incentive to do so. They want to lock folks into Quest store. If PCVR wireless becomes an option and super stable, then lots of folks gonna flock over to SteamVR instead. I dont think Facebook want that.

On the other front, Next gen Valve HMD with lighthouse tracking and wireless streaming over wifi6e might bring me back to light house based HMD. For long Beat Saber session, lighthouse tracking is still unmatched in accuracy. Also less camera means way less power draw.

Cannot believe we are already into 3rd panel of this meme now If counting Half Life Alyx and other good VR games, we may even be panel 4 already haha


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 16, 2021)

xkm1948 said:


> I assume you also got a new wifi6e router? Set your PC to communicate with router only on the 6GHz band would be blazing fast haha.
> 
> Too bad Quest 2 does not support wifi6e. 6GHz band would be really good when you stream your PCVR right over to Quest 2. And yeah, Oculus really need to work on that official wireless Link. But from my point of view, they have little monetary incentive to do so. They want to lock folks into Quest store. If PCVR wireless becomes an option and super stable, then lots of folks gonna flock over to SteamVR instead. I dont think Facebook want that.
> 
> ...


I'm not using a wifi 6 router. I'm currently using an Orbit RBR40 Mesh system. I think FB is looking to create a wireless adapter to tap into Steam's user base. They would be crazy not to use that reach. I mean I use steam mostly but I have bought stuff off of the Oculus store as well. You have to look at the big picture. John is already pushing it because he can see the impact and the potential growth.

I really don't think Valve's next HMD will use lighthouse tracking. Now when I say next HMD I'm not talking about the HMD refresh that a lot are expecting to happen this year. I bet all of the Linux SteamOS work that they have done was mainly to do exactly what FB is doing and offer a self-contained AIO VR HMD that is hybrid and can wirelessly connect to pc.

I'm surprised they haven't offered an aio system that does PC, VR gaming. A package deal that's just a Steam Machine with a full Index kit. I'm going way out on a limb on this but looking at their past work it would make since to offer this setup to a non-pc gaming person. Who knows what we would have right now from Valve if COVID didn't happen.


----------



## xkm1948 (Feb 17, 2021)

I dont know. After playing back and forth with OG Vive and Quest 2, I am a bit torn. I do not want to give up the precision tracking using lighthouse. Camera based are good, but definitely still lacks behind light house. I am sensitive to motion jittering. On Vive I rarely experienced that. On Quest2 from time to time there are always those micro stuttering when I am taking the controllers to the edge of HMD camera detection. 

What I wanna see is a powerful decoder sit on a wireless HMD tracked with lighthouse. I dont need the HMD to do computation by itself at least for me. That computation also will add additional power draw and cost. 


Just a wireless decoder running on fastest wifi protocol, big battery, good visuals, light house tracking. That is just my dream lol


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 18, 2021)

xkm1948 said:


> I dont know. After playing back and forth with OG Vive and Quest 2, I am a bit torn. I do not want to give up the precision tracking using lighthouse. Camera based are good, but definitely still lacks behind light house. I am sensitive to motion jittering. On Vive I rarely experienced that. On Quest2 from time to time there are always those micro stuttering when I am taking the controllers to the edge of HMD camera detection.
> 
> What I wanna see is a powerful decoder sit on a wireless HMD tracked with lighthouse. I dont need the HMD to do computation by itself at least for me. That computation also will add additional power draw and cost.
> 
> ...


The tracking on the Vive is better but the screen on the Rift S and Quest 2 are so good it's a none issue for me. I'm not getting the motion jitter you are talking about. The only issue I have is if the room is too dim-lit. There is better IMU's that can track behind your back. I'd be surprised if Valve isn't working on inside-out tracking for future VR HMD's.


----------



## xkm1948 (Feb 22, 2021)

Love these new accessories for the quest 2.


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 27, 2021)

Wow! I just got the v28 update yesterday and I can't get over how much better Air-Link works! It also brings infinite desktop and 120hz mode. The store doesn't use 120hz yet only apps. I need to pick up a 120hz mode app to test it out. It looks like *Cubism* has been updated to 120hz mode. Has anyone else tried it?

My gaming desktop is using a wireless wifi 6e card and it helped out a lot with wireless using Virtual Desktop but Air-link works so much smoother.. I guess it's due to Air-Link using ASW. I plan to wire it at some point. I played Half-Life: Alyx and it looked really good even better than my Rift S. I may start using my Quest 2 for pcvr gaming over my Rift S from now on. I'll still use the Rift S from time to time because my kids love playing rec room together.

I'm blown away at how much stuff/value they keep adding to the Quest 2.


----------



## Franzen4Real (Apr 27, 2021)

Mindweaver said:


> Wow! I just got the v28 update yesterday and I can't get over how much better Air-Link works! It also brings infinite desktop and 120hz mode. The store doesn't use 120hz yet only apps. I need to pick up a 120hz mode app to test it out. It looks like *Cubism* has been updated to 120hz mode. Has anyone else tried it?
> 
> My gaming desktop is using a wireless wifi 6e card and it helped out a lot with wireless using Virtual Desktop but Air-link works so much smoother.. I guess it's due to Air-Link using ASW. I plan to wire it at some point. I played Half-Life: Alyx and it looked really good even better than my Rift S. I may start using my Quest 2 for pcvr gaming over my Rift S from now on. I'll still use the Rift S from time to time because my kids love playing rec room together.
> 
> I'm blown away at how much stuff/value they keep adding to the Quest 2.


I looked over the weekend and still didn't have the update, I'll be checking for sure soon now. I really want to get Air Link up and running. If I remember correctly, 120hz mode does not work on Air Link, but only using a link cable? I personally would make the trade of lower refresh for wireless (I think it still will run 90hz?), but once they get 120hz going with no tether that's going to be amazing.


----------



## xkm1948 (Apr 27, 2021)

Mindweaver said:


> Wow! I just got the v28 update yesterday and I can't get over how much better Air-Link works! It also brings infinite desktop and 120hz mode. The store doesn't use 120hz yet only apps. I need to pick up a 120hz mode app to test it out. It looks like *Cubism* has been updated to 120hz mode. Has anyone else tried it?
> 
> My gaming desktop is using a wireless wifi 6e card and it helped out a lot with wireless using Virtual Desktop but Air-link works so much smoother.. I guess it's due to Air-Link using ASW. I plan to wire it at some point. I played Half-Life: Alyx and it looked really good even better than my Rift S. I may start using my Quest 2 for pcvr gaming over my Rift S from now on. I'll still use the Rift S from time to time because my kids love playing rec room together.
> 
> I'm blown away at how much stuff/value they keep adding to the Quest 2.




Like iPhone 3GS and iPhone4. Facebook is dedicated to the tech which is great. And standalone wireless IS the way to go. Since getting my Quest2 my daughter has logged more hours than me playing VR already (kinda scary for a 5yrs old tho). She learned to open virtual desktop on my PC and launch it in Quest2.


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 28, 2021)

I'm about to pull the trigger on an Oculus Quest 2. I have NO VR experience whatsoever, but I've been very interested for a while. I'm not looking to be as absorbed with the inner working like I am with PC hardware in general, but I could use a quick and dirty guide on how to use, what accessories are worth having etc. Anything like that that you guys recommend?


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 28, 2021)

PaulieG said:


> I'm about to pull the trigger on an Oculus Quest 2. I have NO VR experience whatsoever, but I've been very interested for a while. I'm not looking to be as absorbed with the inner working like I am with PC hardware in general, but I could use a quick and dirty guide on how to use, what accessories are worth having etc. Anything like that that you guys recommend?


Awesome! It works great as is but there are a few upgrades to make the experience even better. I have upgraded mine a lot. lol I'll list out my upgrades to mine so far.

The standard head strap is ok but you can get better. The most popular one right now is the *HTC Vive DAS*. It's expensive but I feel it's worth it due to it being a high-quality strap and has audio. You will need 3d printed adapters to make it work. You can pick up a set for 15 bucks or if you have a 3d printer then print it. *I use this one*. I bought my DAS in 2017 so I've added *these tensioners.*
Next is the run time which is around 2 hours. I added a Powerbank and just velcroed it to the back of my DAS. The key is to get a USB-C PD Power Bank. *I bought this one*. and *this Cable* to connect it.
Here is the *Velcro I used to attach the battery*. I only have it attached to the backside. It holds really good. The battery isn't that heavy.
I use Knuckle type grips. The Knuckle phrase comes from the Valve index controllers. *Here are the best grips that I've found* that don't cover the tracking ring on the Quest 2 controllers.
The Facial interface is a sweat magnet. I just bought this one. It works well they have an orange one which people are complaining about the light leak. *I bought this black one*. It works well but I'm thinking about picking up the *VR Cover* one for more comfort.
Cooling.. lol *This is a must for me and keeps my face cool and my lenses from fogging*. This one is rechargeable and has 3 speeds. Low 6hrs, mid 4hrs, high 2hrs.

*Check this out as well.* You can find cheaper head straps and stuff. The quest 2 straps have a modular design so that helps out a lot. The original strap just pops right off. Just search youtube to see how.

Must have games. This is just to get you started. I have left out a lot of other great games and apps.

Free games

*Bigscreen*
*Rec Room*
*Echo VR*
*Quill Theater*
*Youtube VR*
*VR Chat*
*Altspace VR*
*Pokerstars VR*
*Netflix*

Paid games

*Walking Dead: Saints and Sinners* (By far my favorite game on Quest 2)
Vader Immortal *ep 1*, *ep 2*, *ep 3*
*Star Wars: Tales from the Galaxy's Edge*
*Jurassic World Aftermath*
*Beat Sabe*
*Pistol Whip*
*Virtual Desktop*
Demos

*Beat Saber*
*Journey of the Gods*
*Creed: Rise to Glory*
*Superhot VR*
Sideload apps using these*. *It's best to watch some Youtube videos on how to use these two below.
*Applab*

*Pavlov Shack*
*Ancient Dungeon VR*

*SideQuest*

Now, because I know you have a gaming PC.. lol Get the pc Oculus PC app and get Steam VR. You can pick up a usb cable to be tethered or if you have a Wifi 5ghz router then use Air-Link or Virtual desktop.

*PC Games must have*
Oculus app
Paid

*Lone Echo*
*Robo Recall** (cross-buy)*
*Asgard's Wrath*
*Edge of Nowhere*
Free

*Henry*
*Oculus Dreamdeck*
*Oculus First Contact*
*Mission:ISS*
*Coco VR*
*Google Earth*
*Disney Movies VR*
*Lost*
*Steam VR* (My rule of thumb is if it's on Steam and Oculus then I buy the Steam version in the event I change to a non-Oculus HMD down the road.)

Paid (I could name all kinds of games but these 3 stand out to me as my favorite)

*Half-Life: Alyx* (This has workshop) [This is by far my favorite game of all time!]
*Boneworks*
*Pavlov VR* (This has workshop)

Free

*Bigscreen Beta* (I use the Oculus free app on pc and Quest 2)



Franzen4Real said:


> I looked over the weekend and still didn't have the update, I'll be checking for sure soon now. I really want to get Air Link up and running. If I remember correctly, 120hz mode does not work on Air Link, but only using a link cable? I personally would make the trade of lower refresh for wireless (I think it still will run 90hz?), but once they get 120hz going with no tether that's going to be amazing.


Yeah, just keep checking. After you get it just remember to make sure you have v28 on the desktop app as well. Both pc and Quest 2 will need to be restarted a few times. 120hz only works atm for native apps on the Quest 2 if the developer has updated their app to run 120hz. It doesn't work with Air-link or the cable for now. The cool thing is that Guy Godin has 120hz working with his wireless option. I still need to try it out but VD didn't work well for me due to my gaming pc using Wifi. I need to hardwire it but Air-link works great for me.


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 28, 2021)

Mindweaver said:


> Awesome! It works great as is but there are a few upgrades to make the experience even better. I have upgraded mine a lot. lol I'll list out my upgrades to mine so far.
> 
> The standard head strap is ok but you can get better. The most popular one right now is the *HTC Vive DAS*. It's expensive but I feel it's worth it due to it being a high-quality strap and has audio. You will need 3d printed adapters to make it work. You can pick up a set for 15 bucks or if you have a 3d printer then print it. *I use this one*. I bought my DAS in 2017 so I've added *these tensioners.*
> Next is the run time which is around 2 hours. I added a Powerbank and just velcroed it to the back of my DAS. The key is to get a USB-C PD Power Bank. *I bought this one*. and *this Cable* to connect it.
> ...


This is perfect, thanks. I'm going to try and avoid most  upgrades for now, but I do hear plenty of complaints about the original head strap. I'm not sure about spending $100 on a new strap right away. Any decent strap upgrades at a cheaper pricepoint?


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 28, 2021)

PaulieG said:


> This is perfect, thanks. I'm going to try and avoid most  upgrades for now, but I do hear plenty of complaints about the original head strap. I'm not sure about spending $100 on a new strap right away. Any decent strap upgrades at a cheaper pricepoint?



Just use the one it comes with at first, every head is different maybe you will like it.

that being said... I really was hoping the Valve Index would be like around $499 for entire kit by now... suppose wishful thinking.  /shrug oh well... I'm going to give VR a couple more years to come down in price before I get in to it.


----------



## xkm1948 (Apr 29, 2021)

Quest 2 Airlink is amazing.

side note: do not use Airlink or VD when someone else in the household is on the same 5GHz band. Only applies when both gaming PC and Quest 2 are connected wireless. My wife started streaming her audible when I was testing Airlink. Apparently my ASUS’s WiFi6 router’s adaptive QoS flipped to audio and streaming and caused a massive lag spike on the Airlink.

i would recommend setting up a dedicated WiFi6 or 6e router for Airlink. Otherwise make sure you turn off that god damn adaptive QoS. I hate that


----------



## Franzen4Real (Apr 29, 2021)

Mindweaver said:


> Awesome! It works great as is but there are a few upgrades to make the experience even better. I have upgraded mine a lot. lol I'll list out my upgrades to mine so far.
> 
> The standard head strap is ok but you can get better. The most popular one right now is the *HTC Vive DAS*. It's expensive but I feel it's worth it due to it being a high-quality strap and has audio. You will need 3d printed adapters to make it work. You can pick up a set for 15 bucks or if you have a 3d printer then print it. *I use this one*. I bought my DAS in 2017 so I've added *these tensioners.*
> Next is the run time which is around 2 hours. I added a Powerbank and just velcroed it to the back of my DAS. The key is to get a USB-C PD Power Bank. *I bought this one*. and *this Cable* to connect it.
> ...



Well that is one heck of a breakdown, excellent! I was able to get everything up and running tonight on Air Link and wow is it smooth. I see zero difference from a link cable to Air Link. Not sure if it was necessary but I did go into the Air Link setting and raised the bitrate to 200mb dynamic. I don't see any stuttering or latency at all (running an Asus WiFi6 router). I did have some hiccups trying to get SteamVR to play friendly with Air Link. It took several times of restarting it before it would recognize that my headset was connected.



PaulieG said:


> I'm going to try and avoid most  upgrades for now, but I do hear plenty of complaints about the original head strap. I'm not sure about spending $100 on a new strap right away. Any decent strap upgrades at a cheaper pricepoint?


I would at least go for the non-battery Elite strap or equivalent (they are $49 or less). The standard strap to me is too elastic/stretchy to handle the weight of the hmd with any kind of faster head movement. I switched out to the elite strap and its far more stable and form fitting. I just ordered some new face pads from VR Cover, I really liked their replacements back when I had the CV1.


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 29, 2021)

PaulieG said:


> This is perfect, thanks. I'm going to try and avoid most  upgrades for now, but I do hear plenty of complaints about the original head strap. I'm not sure about spending $100 on a new strap right away. Any decent strap upgrades at a cheaper pricepoint?


I 3d printed a nice *DIY Elite strap* (_I printed mine at a higher resolution_) for the back and it works really well. I use it when I have to fly. It's much easier to get through TSA.. haha *You can buy this one on amazon*.  It really made the comfort surprisingly better. I added padding to mine. You could try *this* but the other one adds more support in the back which helps with the weight on the front. This strap is a *new design* and not a bad price.

I really like my DAS but I'd be like you and hard-pressed to spend $100 on the elite strap straight out of the gate, but I can say it improves the comfort a great deal. I'm really surprised that Oculus doesn't have their own DAS by now. I was really expecting more in-house add-ons with its modular design. The Elite strap is nice but the failure rate is too high to deal with it. 



Franzen4Real said:


> Well that is one heck of a breakdown, excellent!



Thanks! I was thinking about added something like this as a "Getting Started" sticky. I wonder what everyone thinks about it. I'd really like to see the VR/AR section grow.



xkm1948 said:


> Quest 2 Airlink is amazing.
> 
> side note: do not use Airlink or VD when someone else in the household is on the same 5GHz band. Only applies when both gaming PC and Quest 2 are connected wireless. My wife started streaming her audible when I was testing Airlink. Apparently my ASUS’s WiFi6 router’s adaptive QoS flipped to audio and streaming and caused a massive lag spike on the Airlink.
> 
> i would recommend setting up a dedicated WiFi6 or 6e router for Airlink. Otherwise make sure you turn off that god damn adaptive QoS. I hate that



Yeah, I'm in the same boat.. My gaming pc is wireless and VD says I need to have my pc wired. It works ok with VD when no one is using wifi. I have an Orbi Mesh AC2200 system and VD shows 866mbs. VD only uses 150mbs, but wow Air-link works so much better for me. I guess it's due to it uses *ASW*.

I have a friend that is using one of the Google Mesh systems and his satellite has a LAN port. He connected his pc to the LAN port and it works flawlessly now. My sat does not have a port, but I can buy a new sat that does for $150. I'm thinking about doing it, but I'm leaning toward buying a wifi 6 Amazon nest mesh system. I just hate replacing my Orbi because it works great. I even thought about buying a Wifi 6 router to only use it for Air-Link but I'm not sure if any cheap wifi 6 router will wirelessly connect to my network like an extender.


----------



## xkm1948 (Apr 29, 2021)

Old versus New lol

Oculus experience has been, well, very POLISHED versus SteamVR to be honest. I tried out Oculus Desktop home. Way more custmization than SteamVR Home. Even Index feels ridiculous at its price right now given how good Quest 2 is. God damn. @lynx29 I would not count on HP to improve it much. G2 sucks hard on the tracking front.


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 29, 2021)

xkm1948 said:


> Old versus New lol
> 
> Oculus experience has been, well, very POLISHED versus SteamVR to be honest. I tried out Oculus Desktop home. Way more custmization than SteamVR Home. Even Index feels ridiculous at its price right now given how good Quest 2 is. God damn. @lynx29 I would not count on HP to improve it much. G2 sucks hard on the tracking front.
> 
> ...



you recommend the quest 2 then?  I will be able to plug it type c to type c into my rx 6800 gpu (it has a type C port for VR built into it)

and i I will get 120hz in all games that support it?

does the quest 2 support microsd card expansion? or should i pay extra 100 for 256gb variant?


----------



## xkm1948 (Apr 29, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> you recommend the quest 2 then?  I will be able to plug it type c to type c into my rx 6800 gpu (it has a type C port for VR built into it)
> 
> and i I will get 120hz in all games that support it?
> 
> does the quest 2 support microsd card expansion? or should i pay extra 100 for 256gb variant?



Yes. Quest 2 is amazing.

I wont do the link cable. Whole point of Quest 2 is to go wireless. You might need to fiddle with the codec settings a bit. Given your CPU you should have no problem dragging the transmission rate all the way up in AirLink

You wont need 256GB version. Well unless you are a social butterfly and LOVE to showcase tons of games to your friends. Quest 2 and SteamVR library baby.

Oh and you will need a GOOD WiFi6 router


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 29, 2021)

xkm1948 said:


> Yes. Quest 2 is amazing.
> 
> I wont do the link cable. Whole point of Quest 2 is to go wireless.
> 
> You wont need 256GB version. Well unless you are a social butterfly and LOVE to showcase tons of games to your friends. Quest 2 and SteamVR library baby.



whats your top 3 games that support 120hz? i already know i want to do beat saber. is it 120hz yet?


----------



## xkm1948 (Apr 29, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> whats your top 3 games that support 120hz? i already know i want to do beat saber. is it 120hz yet?


I have no idea. My daughter went right back to her VR drawing program after I set up the AirLink. Havent checked anything yet

Also @lynx29 check around oculus subreddit. There seems to be some complain about 6xxx's encoding quality. I would definitely choose CPU encoding instead of GPU encoding for AMD GPU. Just give it some play around.


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 29, 2021)

Yeah, no way would I buy a Valve Index now with the Quest 2 only being $299. I'd love to have the Valve controllers but the failure rate on them is way too high. Plus, with Oculus added 120hz and Air-Link it's a no-brainer. Also, HP dropped the ball with G2. The controllers are better than first-gen WMR but fall way behind compared to the Touch controllers.

@xkm1948 have you downloaded and tried the new *DecaMove* app on the Playstore? I haven't tried it yet, but I will soon.


----------



## xkm1948 (Apr 29, 2021)

I have not. That is a very cool concept. Wish it would come to iOS

Also, I think the FaceBook has already won the VR competition. Quest and Quest 2 has out compete all the WMR stuff. HTC is playing catching up with their camera tracking. Valve's Index feels outdated already with its wires, lower resolution screen and absurd high price. Maybe SONY's PS5 PSVR Gen2 will show some competition. Besides that, Oculus and FB pretty much bagged the win. Awesome quality, awesome software support, great app-ecosystem and functions as both standalone and PCVR WIRELESSLY. Good luck catching up to that. It is shaping up to be the early iPhone3GS / iPhone4 days in the VR field and Oculus's dominance will only grow stronger from here onward. Too bad Apple is busy making pancake phones for the older generation folks, they will fall behind too in the VR section.


----------



## Franzen4Real (Apr 30, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> whats your top 3 games that support 120hz? i already know i want to do beat saber. is it 120hz yet?


there are only a few apps so far with 120hz support, Beat Saber is not one of them. But, given the huge popularity of that title I'll bet that it will come soon. Here's a list as of a few days ago--









						Every Game That Supports 120Hz On Oculus Quest 2
					

With the v28 software update, Oculus Quest 2 now has experimental support for a 120Hz refresh rate. Here's every game that can run at 120Hz on Quest 2.




					uploadvr.com
				




But yea I'm going to agree with @xkm1948 in what really sets Q2 apart from the other HMD's is the excellent wireless support. It may seem like a small thing even with an extra long cable, but you are always aware of the fact that you're tethered to a PC with a regular HMD. Once the wire is gone and you no longer think about it, it is a new level of immersion. Personally I found with the CV1 + 15' usb extensions that I still did not move too much during any game. I was always concerned about stepping on the cable and yanking it out of the headset, or just getting wrapped up in it. Once going wireless, on games like Alyx I find myself hitting the guardian barrier many times in a session from actually walking around during play. And to that point, one REALLY cool thing about Q2's guardian is that there is an optional on/off toggle that when enabled, will change your view from the game screen, to the pass through cameras if you break the guardians barrier. This allows you to see in the room and re-orient yourself without having to lift up the headset to see where you have drifted off to in the play area.


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 30, 2021)

Franzen4Real said:


> there are only a few apps so far with 120hz support, Beat Saber is not one of them. But, given the huge popularity of that title I'll bet that it will come soon. Here's a list as of a few days ago--
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i think a genius idea as well is getting a type c power bank, and hooking that up so i have like 4-6 hours battery life in total, and i can tape the power bank on my back shoulder or something. or make a custom VR shirt with a sewed in power bank slot lol


----------



## Franzen4Real (Apr 30, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> i think a genius idea as well is getting a type c power bank, and hooking that up so i have like 4-6 hours battery life in total, and i can tape the power bank on my back shoulder or something. or make a custom VR shirt with a sewed in power bank slot lol


Yes, definitely doable. @Mindweaver does this, and linked the pack and cable on the previous page. You could probably even get the 5000maH version if you wanted to try and go for and even smaller/lighter solution at the expense of run time. I would think that hooking it to the back or top of the head strap to offset the weight of the hmd might be a good idea? Also, this way you wouldn't feel it tugging on your clothes reminding you that you are hooked up to something external (sort of like the tether of other hmd's).


----------



## xkm1948 (Apr 30, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> i think a genius idea as well is getting a type c power bank, and hooking that up so i have like 4-6 hours battery life in total, and i can tape the power bank on my back shoulder or something. or make a custom VR shirt with a sewed in power bank slot lol


Really nice idea man. Mind if I borrow your idea and make a quick buck on custom VR clothing? Haha


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 30, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> i think a genius idea as well is getting a type c power bank, and hooking that up so i have like 4-6 hours battery life in total, and i can tape the power bank on my back shoulder or something. or make a custom VR shirt with a sewed in power bank slot lol





xkm1948 said:


> Really nice idea man. Mind if I borrow your idea and make a quick buck on custom VR clothing? Haha






Here is my setup. It's very light but a good counterbalance. It's the lightest 10000mah pack I could find. I can even charge the battery pack and leave it connected to my quest 2 because of the PD feature.


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 30, 2021)

Mindweaver said:


> View attachment 198665
> View attachment 198666
> 
> Here is my setup. It's very light but a good counterbalance. It's the lightest 10000mah pack I could find. I can even charge the battery pack and leave it connected to my quest 2 because of the PD feature.



I actually have a super velcro kit... I think I might just have a dedicated VR shirt. I'd prefer less weight on my head, so I will do the power bank velcro to middle of back of shirt high up. I won't even know it's there and no extra pressure on my head.


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 30, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> I actually have a super velcro kit... I think I might just have a dedicated VR shirt. I'd prefer less weight on my head, so I will do the power bank velcro to middle of back of shirt high up. I won't even know it's there and no extra pressure on my head.


Honestly, you don't feel the weight and it relieves the weight on the front of your face. Trust me I tried on my shirt and the wire still gets in the way.. haha but like I said the counter balance is great. I almost wish I would have got one a little heavier.


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 30, 2021)

Mindweaver said:


> Honestly, you don't feel the weight and it relieves the weight on the front of your face. Trust me I tried on my shirt and the wire still gets in the way.. haha but like I said the counter balance is great. I almost wish I would have got one a little heavier.



I will try it your way then, cheers


----------



## Franzen4Real (May 12, 2021)

So I got my VR Cover upgrades installed and WOW what a difference! @xkm1948 great recommend on the replacement grips. It doesn't seem like they would be a big deal, but the way they strap around the back of your hand allows you to completely relax your ring&pinky fingers instead of gripping the controller to hold it. I find that I barely even touch the controller with those fingers now as it is just held in place comfortably with the new straps. I get hand cramps from using a mouse or controller for too long that isn't ergonomic to my hand and these grips basically eliminate that problem. For the HMD I ended up getting the same face pad but also got the Elite Strap Pad for the back of your head. Man, what a difference in comfort compared to stock. They are so much softer and cooler feeling and allow the headset strap to be tightened a little more securely to your face and still be very comfortable. The other thing I have noticed is with the new face pad (I am using the thicker of the two they give you) my eyes are just slightly further away from the lenses than with the stock pad. This little bit of extra distance make my eyes focus noticeably easier and there is a less eye strain for me. It definitely feels like a different headset with these few upgrades. Now if only they had those bada$# speakers like the Index....


----------



## Mindweaver (May 12, 2021)

Franzen4Real said:


> So I got my VR Cover upgrades installed and WOW what a difference! @xkm1948 great recommend on the replacement grips. It doesn't seem like they would be a big deal, but the way they strap around the back of your hand allows you to completely relax your ring&pinky fingers instead of gripping the controller to hold it. I find that I barely even touch the controller with those fingers now as it is just held in place comfortably with the new straps. I get hand cramps from using a mouse or controller for too long that isn't ergonomic to my hand and these grips basically eliminate that problem. For the HMD I ended up getting the same face pad but also got the Elite Strap Pad for the back of your head. Man, what a difference in comfort compared to stock. They are so much softer and cooler feeling and allow the headset strap to be tightened a little more securely to your face and still be very comfortable. The other thing I have noticed is with the new face pad (I am using the thicker of the two they give you) my eyes are just slightly further away from the lenses than with the stock pad. This little bit of extra distance make my eyes focus noticeably easier and there is a less eye strain for me. It definitely feels like a different headset with these few upgrades. Now if only they had those bada$# speakers like the Index....


That's great to hear! I bought the *AMVR Resilient VR Facial Vent Soft Interface* while it's great I feel it puts my face to close to the screen. That wouldn't be bad if the quest 2 had better ipd adjustments, because I preferred the 6mm vive facial interface. I think I'll still pick up the vr cover one. Also, VR Ears from Rebuff Reality will give you index speakers. *Check it out here*.


----------



## xkm1948 (May 13, 2021)

So instead of buying a separate power bank, I just repurposed my car jump starter battery. I mean it works haha.

Now my daughter is happily enjoying her Vacation Simulator without battery interruption for straight 3 hours of play time.


----------



## Franzen4Real (May 13, 2021)

Mindweaver said:


> Also, VR Ears from Rebuff Reality will give you index speakers. *Check it out here*.


I would love to see those reviewed, looks like a great option. I somewhat regularly back Kickstarter projects, but there are somethings that I'm a little iffy on. (And especially since covid, ALL of my projects I've back have gotten hit with major delays). I would for sure take the risk on these from Amazon where I could return it if they are not-so-great, so I do wish them luck in getting it to retail market. Looks like they finally intend to ship in July so I'll have to keep watching.


----------



## Franzen4Real (May 25, 2021)

So has anyone seen this yet? 120hz through Airlink has been enabled in the version 29 software and it is smooooth! Here's a screenshot of the settings in the Oculus pc app/devices/graphics preferences I'm using at the moment.  I'm going to play around more with the render res but at 1.2X it is as close to the native resolution of the panel that the slider will get (1832x1920 per eye would be 3664x1920 across both panels eyes). May have to drop it for Alyx to hit 120hz, but I'm betting there are tons of not-so-intensive games that will look incredible with that slider maxed. 3200x1632 is the default 1.0x setting, and it goes up to 5408x2736 at 1.7x (GPU says ouch!)













						Oculus v29 Update Adds 120Hz Air Link Support
					

The recently-announced v29 update for Oculus Quest and Rift enables 120Hz Air Link support for the first time.




					uploadvr.com


----------



## Mindweaver (May 25, 2021)

Franzen4Real said:


> So has anyone seen this yet? 120hz through Airlink has been enabled in the version 29 software and it is smooooth! Here's a screenshot of the settings in the Oculus pc app/devices/graphics preferences I'm using at the moment.  I'm going to play around more with the render res but at 1.2X it is as close to the native resolution of the panel that the slider will get (1832x1920 per eye would be 3664x1920 across both panels). May have to drop it for Alyx to hit 120hz, but I'm betting there are tons of not-so-intensive games that will look incredible with that slider maxed. 3200x1632 is the default 1.0x setting, and it goes up to 5408x2736 at 1.7x (GPU says ouch!)
> 
> View attachment 201513
> 
> ...


I haven't tried it on v29 but airlink on v28 @90hz was really smooth. I can't wait to try it. Also don't forget to add your VR HMD to your *system specs*!


----------



## Franzen4Real (May 25, 2021)

Mindweaver said:


> Also don't forget to add your VR HMD to your *system specs*!


Great addition!

It is true what Oculus says about battery impact at 120hz. I played a charge yesterday and today, and I'm between 1 to 1 1/2 hours until the low battery warning pops up. Then it was about another 15 minutes until the second message popped up saying to plug it in. For me this still works out ok, with standing VR I'm usually ready to take a break after an hour or so. And with sitting VR (racing seat/wheel) I don't mind the usb-c cable to link if I'm playing an extended period. I do think I'll eventually look into head mounting a smaller battery pack. If I can get an extra hour out of it wireless I'd be good with that.


----------



## PaulieG (May 26, 2021)

I just ordered the 256 version, a DAS with adapters, an Anker Powercore 20000 battery pack and a printed mount for it. I'm super excited about it! Any other "must have" accessories?


----------



## Mindweaver (May 26, 2021)

PaulieG said:


> I just ordered the 256 version, a DAS with adapters, an Anker Powercore 20000 battery pack and a printed mount for it. I'm super excited about it! Any other "must have" accessories?


Nice! You can pick up a new *facial interface* to help with sweat and comfort. Now buy Half-Life: Alyx! Do you have a Wifi 6 router? If you don't then maybe that as well for Air-Link. If you have a decent wifi 5g router you could be fine. I'm using an Orbi ac2200 and it works really well.


----------



## Franzen4Real (May 26, 2021)

I’d say Mindweaver covered it. New padding and whatever you need to get airlink running I think are the two things that made the biggest difference for me. I have the Asus ax3000 and have no issues two rooms away from my pc and router. The face and elite strap pads I recently got were the difference between barely tolerable (stock pad and strap) to very comfortable. And as far as Alyx, if that’s your starting game you’re going to be pretty spoiled lol. It’s truly the benchmark for graphics, control, immersion, etc.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 4, 2021)

If I get the 64gb version of Oculus Quest 2, will it be enough to put half life alyx on it?


----------



## INSTG8R (Jul 4, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> If I get the 64gb version of Oculus Quest 2, will it be enough to put half life alyx on it?


You run it on your PC via “Link” not the headset internally


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 4, 2021)

PaulieG said:


> I just ordered the 256 version, a DAS with adapters, an Anker Powercore 20000 battery pack and a printed mount for it. I'm super excited about it! Any other "must have" accessories?



how are you liking it? what games have been your favorite so far?


----------



## INSTG8R (Jul 5, 2021)

I didn’t like the foam, ordered the free upgrade, HATE PV so found theses covers on Amazon. I was expecting terry but they are jersey but very comfortable. I do like the memory foam on the upgrade but these covers just won’t fit right 



Edit @W1zzard uploading images via FF on iOS results in sideways images sometimes…


----------



## PaulieG (Jul 5, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> how are you liking it? what games have been your favorite so far?


Believe it or not, I've been so busy that I haven't even opened the box yet.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 9, 2021)

PaulieG said:


> Believe it or not, I've been so busy that I haven't even opened the box yet.



in 6 months when you still haven't opened it, I'll but it off you for a very good previous business friend discount.


----------



## PaulieG (Jul 9, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> in 6 months when you still haven't opened it, I'll but it off you for a very good previous business friend discount.


Things should start to settle this coming week. The plan is to open it up next weekend. So, that is very unlikely. However, if it were to happen you would be on that short list of preferred traders.


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 28, 2021)

Facebook recalls 4 million Quest 2 VR face liners over “rashes and hives”









						Facebook recalls 4 million Quest 2 VR face liners over “rashes and hives”
					

All Quest 2 systems pulled from shelves ahead of August price, storage refresh.




					arstechnica.com
				




already know this has been posted above.  just a detailed article for any interested.


----------



## xkm1948 (Jul 28, 2021)

LIV recently updated Quest2 Mixed Reality Capturing. I guess it is time for me to retire my OG Vive now


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 1, 2021)

Would you guys believe


PaulieG said:


> Believe it or not, I've been so busy that I haven't even opened the box yet.


Sadly, believe it or not, this is still the case......


----------



## neatfeatguy (Sep 1, 2021)

PaulieG said:


> Would you guys believe
> 
> Sadly, believe it or not, this is still the case......


Nothing like a nice, pricy shelf decoration.

But, I know the feeling. When I got my 3060Ti, I went almost 2 full weeks before I had time to get it installed. Busy at work and outside of work. Life happens.


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 1, 2021)

neatfeatguy said:


> Nothing like a nice, pricy shelf decoration.
> 
> But, I know the feeling. When I got my 3060Ti, I went almost 2 full weeks before I had time to get it installed. Busy at work and outside of work. Life happens.


I'm determined to open it this weekend. Just wondering, are there any good "quick start" guides out there? I have literally NO experience with anything VR.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 1, 2021)

PaulieG said:


> Sadly, believe it or not, this is still the case......



If you can keep it like this for some 30+ years you're golden, strange people pay alot for old unopened things....


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 1, 2021)

PaulieG said:


> I'm determined to open it this weekend. Just wondering, are there any good "quick start" guides out there? I have literally NO experience with anything VR.


They have a bunch of stuff you can try to show you what you can do but it’s all pretty simple to set up. I was totally new to it too. Getting the games you want to play up and running I found to be more of a challenge. SteamVR makes their stuff pretty easy, Oculus sometimes involves some effort depending on the game. I play a lot of Elite Dangerous that one took some fiddling initially, FS2020 even more fiddling but once you get it going then it’s no different than firing up any other game.


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 1, 2021)

PaulieG said:


> Would you guys believe
> 
> Sadly, believe it or not, this is still the case......


WOW! With version did you get the 64gb or the 256gb? If it's the 64gb and not open then take it back and get the new 128gb version which is the same price as the 64gb version at 299 est.


PaulieG said:


> I'm determined to open it this weekend. Just wondering, are there any good "quick start" guides out there? I have literally NO experience with anything VR.



When you first start it the standard getting started tutorial starts and steps you through it. Also, don't forget about this *post*. I need to update the OP with this as well.


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 1, 2021)

Mindweaver said:


> WOW! With version did you get the 64gb or the 256gb? If it's the 64gb and not open then take it back and get the new 128gb version which is the same price as the 64gb version at 299 est.


I bought the 256gb version. If the 128gb was available at the time, that's probably what I would have bought. I also bought that HTC Vive headset thingy and a battery pack holder. I have no idea what to do with any of it. I did the research then got into a licensing class at work and now I can't remember anything I researched. Sucks getting old.


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 1, 2021)

PaulieG said:


> I bought the 256gb version. If the 128gb was available at the time, that's probably what I would have bought. I also bought that HTC Vive headset thingy and a battery pack holder. I have no idea what to do with any of it. I did the research then got into a licensing class at work and now I can't remember anything I researched. Sucks getting old.


Nice! Did you buy the DAS Quest 2 adapters?


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 1, 2021)

Mindweaver said:


> Nice! Did you buy the DAS Quest 2 adapters?


I believe so. I'll open things up this weekend and take some pics before I try to get it all up and running.


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 1, 2021)

PaulieG said:


> I believe so. I'll open things up this weekend and take some pics before I try to get it all up and running.


Nice! I can't wait to hear what you think about it. I'm very interested in hearing how well your rx 6700 xt does with pcvr. Watch some how to videos on youtube for AirLink. Also, think about getting Virtual Desktop. AirLink was working really good when they announced it but right now it's hit or miss.. I've been using Virtual Desktop. I bought a usb cable too for 16 bucks. I want to try it as well too. My desktop is wireless and vd and airlink scream at me to have my desktop on Cat.


----------



## xkm1948 (Sep 1, 2021)

Mindweaver said:


> Nice! I can't wait to hear what you think about it. I'm very interested in hearing how well your rx 6700 xt does with pcvr. Watch some how to videos on youtube for AirLink. Also, think about getting Virtual Desktop. AirLink was working really good when they announced it but right now it's hit or miss.. I've been using Virtual Desktop. I bought a usb cable too for 16 bucks. I want to try it as well too. My desktop is wireless and vd and airlink scream at me to have my desktop on Cat.




What happened to your airlink?


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 1, 2021)

xkm1948 said:


> What happened to your airlink?


Since v31 it's been hit or miss.. Sometimes it works flawless and then other times it won't connect. I usually requires a restart before I can get it to connect. Also since Guy Godin updated Virtual Desktop to use the headset to help with lag it's been pretty flawless. I still prefer AirLink when it works. It might have something to do with my rig being wireless.

*EDIT: I haven't tried it with v32. I just got v32 the other day. I need to give it a try.*


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 2, 2021)

Mindweaver said:


> Nice! I can't wait to hear what you think about it. I'm very interested in hearing how well your rx 6700 xt does with pcvr. Watch some how to videos on youtube for AirLink. Also, think about getting Virtual Desktop. AirLink was working really good when they announced it but right now it's hit or miss.. I've been using Virtual Desktop. I bought a usb cable too for 16 bucks. I want to try it as well too. My desktop is wireless and vd and airlink scream at me to have my desktop on Cat.


I definitely got a nice uplift from my 5700XT to 6700XT most noticeably in Elite Dangerous which is my go to VR game it also supports 120hz so basically on the 6700XT using the same settings as before it's hitting 120 most of the time except in stations where it hits 60. That is one thing I don't really like about it it's either "all or nothing" back when I was running ED at 90hz it was the same deal either 90 or 45 and well 45 is NOT a great VR experience despite what I'm doing doesn't require high FPS you can still "feel it" 
I play ED with the Link Cable but as far as Airlink I haven't had any issue playing Alyx or Walking Dead with it. That said I got in late enough I haven't had the need for Virtual Desktop and do it all via the Oculus Dashboard be it wired or Airlink


----------



## Octavean (Sep 25, 2021)

I found this video quite interesting:

Quest Pro

Quest 2 Plus


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 25, 2021)

Octavean said:


> I found this video quite interesting:
> 
> Quest Pro
> 
> Quest 2 Plus


Yeah I caught that earlier while we were out. I'll have to go back and watch it with audio.. I just read subtitles.. lol I'll be ready to update and pass this one down to my daughters.


----------



## Octavean (Sep 25, 2021)

Yeah, I thought the rumors of the new controllers without tracking rings was nonsense but now not so much.  Improved controllers that overcome typical occlusion Issues would be fantastic.  That was really my major gripe with the Quest and Quest 2.  

Even if this new Quest option (Plus / Pro) cost a little more the the current ~$299 entry level it would IMO be worth it.

The possibilities are quite exciting.


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 26, 2021)

Octavean said:


> Yeah, I thought the rumors of the new controllers without tracking rings was nonsense but now not so much.  Improved controllers that overcome typical occlusion Issues would be fantastic.  That was really my major gripe with the Quest and Quest 2.
> 
> Even if this new Quest option (Plus / Pro) cost a little more the the current ~$299 entry level it would IMO be worth it.
> 
> The possibilities are quite exciting.


Oh yeah for sure. I'll upgrade and pass my Quest 2 down to my daughters. lol Only thing I'm worried about is that the pro will be 600+ and if that's the case then I hope the Plus model is not more than 400 or 450. I've spent to much money on VR HMD's.. lol I'll probably get one anyway but I'll wait to see what Valves has up there sleeve. Someone has already made a video of the Index working on the Dev Steam Deck. I bet Valve is going to do what they did the last time and announce their new HMD like 10 minutes before F8... lol


----------



## Octavean (Sep 26, 2021)

Mindweaver said:


> Oh yeah for sure. I'll upgrade and pass my Quest 2 down to my daughters. lol Only thing I'm worried about is that the pro will be 600+ and if that's the case then I hope the Plus model is not more than 400 or 450. I've spent to much money on VR HMD's.. lol I'll probably get one anyway but I'll wait to see what Valves has up there sleeve. Someone has already made a video of the Index working on the Dev Steam Deck. I bet Valve is going to do what they did the last time and announce their new HMD like 10 minutes before F8... lol


It would really be awesome if the Oculus Quest (2) Plus / Pro could allow for a modular upgrade.  For example, current Quest owners could upgrade the HMD only at a lower price and continue to use the old controllers.  Or The other way around, upgrade just the controllers to the newer version and use the current Quest 2 HMD.

This would seem technically impossible but it would be easier on the wallet.


Valve Index on Steam Deck, yeah I’ve seen that video too.  Interesting proof of concept but the Steam Deck is almost certainly going to be a bit on the low-end when it comes to PC VR.  Unless Valves next HMD is considerably cheaper then the current Index I’m not likely to buy into it.  

I really like the idea of the Steam Deck but you just know it will be difficult to acquire and will be scalped to hell and back.


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 26, 2021)

Octavean said:


> It would really be awesome if the Oculus Quest (2) Plus / Pro could allow for a modular upgrade.  For example, current Quest owners could upgrade the HMD only at a lower price and continue to use the old controllers.  Or The other way around, upgrade just the controllers to the newer version and use the current Quest 2 HMD.
> 
> This would seem technically impossible but it would be easier on the wallet.
> 
> ...


Yeah I'm hope the plus version is just the regular quest 2 with new controllers and headstrap with audio. Then maybe we can just update those and have the plus version. I will not buy the next Valve VR HMD if it's 1k or higher.. but I can't wait to see it. I know it will push the boundaries of VR and possible AR. I might spend 600 for it but that's a stretch as well.


----------



## Octavean (Sep 26, 2021)

Mindweaver said:


> Yeah I'm hope the plus version is just the regular quest 2 with new controllers and headstrap with audio. Then maybe we can just update those and have the plus version. I will not buy the next Valve VR HMD if it's 1k or higher.. but I can't wait to see it. I know it will push the boundaries of VR and possible AR. I might spend 600 for it but that's a stretch as well.


For what its worth, I hear tell that the current Oculus Quest has a deal on now where if you buy one Oculus Quest 2 you get the second Oculus Quest 2 for ~$100 USD off.  So that would be ~$299 + ~$199 for a total of ~$498.

This has lead some to speculate that FB is trying to purge stock of the current Oculus Quest 2 before making an announcement for the Plus and Pro,....

Hummmmm,....

One has to wonder,....


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 27, 2021)

Octavean said:


> For what its worth, I hear tell that the current Oculus Quest has a deal on now where if you buy one Oculus Quest 2 you get the second Oculus Quest 2 for ~$100 USD off.  So that would be ~$299 + ~$199 for a total of ~$498.
> 
> This has lead some to speculate that FB is trying to purge stock of the current Oculus Quest 2 before making an announcement for the Plus and Pro,....
> 
> ...


Yeah, I have heard that too, but unless they plan to sell the Quest 2 Plus for $299 then I don't see them discontinuing the Quest 2. I feel like $299 is the sweet spot for the average person. I do think that they have sold enough Quest 2's to have a healthy growth of user that will get the Quest 2 pro. I'm ready to find out at FB Connect on October 28th. Everything else has been a let down (Apple, MS, Sony). 

One thing I do know is that I'm not buying anything else unless they have a good line up of games that use these new features.. lol Did you see the trailer for Resident Evil 4 for Quest 2 that's going to release on October 21th? It looks good but I still think Saints and Sinners looks better. I'll have to wait and see in game. Trailers don't do VR justice. lol


----------



## Octavean (Sep 27, 2021)

Mindweaver said:


> Yeah, I have heard that too, but unless they plan to sell the Quest 2 Plus for $299 then I don't see them discontinuing the Quest 2. I feel like $299 is the sweet spot for the average person. I do think that they have sold enough Quest 2's to have a healthy growth of user that will get the Quest 2 pro. I'm ready to find out at FB Connect on October 28th. Everything else has been a let down (Apple, MS, Sony).
> 
> One thing I do know is that I'm not buying anything else unless they have a good line up of games that use these new features.. lol Did you see the trailer for Resident Evil 4 for Quest 2 that's going to release on October 21th? It looks good but I still think Saints and Sinners looks better. I'll have to wait and see in game. Trailers don't do VR justice. lol


Quite right, FB Connect should shed some light on the companies future plans.  Not long now really.

I’m not eager to spend more money on VR right now but I might if I am really impressed.  I’m still an Oculus Quest (v1) user so if anything leapfrogs the current version Quest 2 at a reasonable price point then I might bite.  Even a discount on the current entry level price would be difficult to pass on.

and yeah, Resident Evil 4 looks like wicked fun.










And just when we thought we were done,.....


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 28, 2021)

Octavean said:


> Quite right, FB Connect should shed some light on the companies future plans.  Not long now really.
> 
> I’m not eager to spend more money on VR right now but I might if I am really impressed.  I’m still an Oculus Quest (v1) user so if anything leapfrogs the current version Quest 2 at a reasonable price point then I might bite.  Even a discount on the current entry level price would be difficult to pass on.
> 
> ...


I may have to sell a kidney to get the new Valve Deckard. This looks more and more like they are going to try and still the thunder of Facebook's Connect on October 28th. I hope so but I feel like I'll have to settle for the Plus or Pro.. lol I really hope Valve pulls no stops on the new HMD. I doubt it but I hope it has some sort of BCI. I'm really interested in that feature. I'm guessing the Valve Deckard and quest 2 plus/pro will be half the size if they use OLED Microdisplays. 

I think the best option would be to have only the displays/cameras up front and the compute unit and battery on the back of the strap.


----------



## Franzen4Real (Sep 28, 2021)

Mindweaver said:


> I think the best option would be to have only the displays/cameras up front and the compute unit and battery on the back of the strap.


Absolutely agreeing with this


----------



## Octavean (Sep 28, 2021)

Mindweaver said:


> I think the best option would be to have only the displays/cameras up front and the compute unit and battery on the back of the strap.



Yeah that would be great.


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 28, 2021)

Octavean said:


> Yeah that would be great.


I'm watching that video right now. lol


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 30, 2021)

So the latest word going around is that Youtube content creators are starting to get packages with new VR HMD's.. It could be Valve but probably Oculus Quest 2 Plus/Pro. I'm guessing Quest 2 Plus. This is really exciting!


----------



## Octavean (Sep 30, 2021)

Mindweaver said:


> So the latest word going around is that Youtube content creators are starting to get packages with new VR HMD's.. It could be Valve but probably Oculus Quest 2 Plus/Pro. I'm guessing Quest 2 Plus. This is really exciting!


It could be both Valve and Oculus Quest 2 Plus / Pro.

If we are really lucky it could also be an additional 3rd party option too (dark horse),......


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 30, 2021)

Octavean said:


> It could be both Valve and Oculus Quest 2 Plus / Pro.
> 
> If we are really lucky it could also be an additional 3rd party option too (dark horse),......


I hope DecaGear is one of them. They just showed off their controllers which look a lot like Index controllers but with out the half ring around your fingers.


----------



## Vayra86 (Sep 30, 2021)

QoL changes to new headsets... its going places. Nice. Still not jumping on it


----------



## WhiteNoise (Oct 5, 2021)

I literally just got back from Bestbuy and brought the quest 2 home with me. I have the Rift S but I have been wanting to try the wireless for a while now. I finally pull the trigger to come here and find out a new VR HMD from Oculus could be on the way soon? Maybe I shouldn't open this up...lol

/edit: I had to try it. This is good! The resolution improvement is awesome over the Rift S. No wires and Air link to PC is just great. Played an hour of The Forest with a buddy and it was a blast. Finally, no wires!


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 5, 2021)

WhiteNoise said:


> I literally just got back from Bestbuy and brought the quest 2 home with me. I have the Rift S but I have been wanting to try the wireless for a while now. I finally pull the trigger to come here and find out a new VR HMD from Oculus could be on the way soon? Maybe I shouldn't open this up...lol
> 
> /edit: I had to try it. This is good! The resolution improvement is awesome over the Rift S. No wires and Air link to PC is just great. Played an hour of The Forest with a buddy and it was a blast. Finally, no wires!


One good thing about Best buy is that you can take it back within 10 days after buying it for a full refund. Also, tell me you bought the 2 year warranty? Which version did you get? If it's the 128gb then it might be worth waiting for the announcement for the Plus/Pro, but I doubt it will be ready to sell until Q2 of 2022, but either way it will be more money and the standard Quest 2 that you have is a good upgrade from Rift S.

*EDIT: The reason I say this is that if they discontinue the 299 model within your 2 years you auto upgrade to the next if anything happens.. If the price is over 299 then you just pay the difference. Example if you bought a 64gb version then something happens to it and you took it back right now you would get the 128gb. This is straight from the Best buy rep and is a big selling point for them so it might sound shady but it's not.*


----------



## WhiteNoise (Oct 5, 2021)

@Mindweaver I didn't buy the warranty, I usually don't on these things. I did buy the 128gb version as I plan to mostly use this via the PC as I already have a large VR game collection through steam and Oculus. I may get a few titles off the mobile quest site but I doubt I will invest much into it at this time. I bought the CV1 at release, then the Rift S, now the quest 2, I will most likely continue to upgrade as new and better features pop up.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 5, 2021)

WhiteNoise said:


> @Mindweaver I didn't buy the warranty, I usually don't on these things. I did buy the 128gb version as I plan to mostly use this via the PC as I already have a large VR game collection through steam and Oculus. I may get a few titles off the mobile quest site but I doubt I will invest much into it at this time. I bought the CV1 at release, then the Rift S, now the quest 2, I will most likely continue to upgrade as new and better features pop up.


The best game on Quest 2 right now is Walking Dead saint's and sinners. The best part is that you get the PC Version for fee as well.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Oct 5, 2021)

It looks like some of my PC VR titles show up in the quest menu to download and play as well. That's pretty cool that those games are compatible with both quest and rift, can be played without having to use air link or virtual desktop. 

I bought WDS&S on steam a while back. I got a refund because I wasn't really feeling the game but I may give it a try another time. I'm not a big fan of playing games that startle me. lol


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 5, 2021)

WhiteNoise said:


> It looks like some of my PC VR titles show up in the quest menu to download and play as well. That's pretty cool that those games are compatible with both quest and rift, can be played without having to use air link or virtual desktop.
> 
> I bought WDS&S on steam a while back. I got a refund because I wasn't really feeling the game but I may give it a try another time. I'm not a big fan of playing games that startle me. lol


Oh man saints and sinners has got so many free updates. It's well worth it. You might have to watch a few videos to really understand it. It's great on Quest 2 and it's hard to believe they got it to work. I do have to say the PC version is much better graphics wise but the ease of being able to just jump in and play anywhere is even better.


----------



## Octavean (Oct 6, 2021)

Mindweaver said:


> One good thing about Best buy is that you can take it back within 10 days after buying it for a full refund. Also, tell me you bought the 2 year warranty? Which version did you get? If it's the 128gb then it might be worth waiting for the announcement for the Plus/Pro, but I doubt it will be ready to sell until Q2 of 2022, but either way it will be more money and the standard Quest 2 that you have is a good upgrade from Rift S.
> 
> *EDIT: The reason I say this is that if they discontinue the 299 model within your 2 years you auto upgrade to the next if anything happens.. If the price is over 299 then you just pay the difference. Example if you bought a 64gb version then something happens to it and you took it back right now you would get the 128gb. This is straight from the Best buy rep and is a big selling point for them so it might sound shady but it's not.*


That sounds interesting depending on the cost of the 2 yr warranty.

Truth be told, I’m feeling a slight itch to buy the Oculus Quest 2 128GB version even though it doesn’t make much sense to do so now.  It would be an upgrade from my Quest v1 and it’s easily accessible. There is just so much you can’t get your hands on now or even hope to get your hands on soon.  The Steam Deck, currently mid 2022 maybe.  Most PC video cards, go fish.  

The Quest 2 could be an easy quasi cost effective birthday or Christmas gift to myself and I wouldn’t have to sacrifice a goat techno Gods or pay a scalper’s ransom to do it.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 6, 2021)

Octavean said:


> That sounds interesting depending on the cost of the 2 yr warranty.
> 
> Truth be told, I’m feeling a slight itch to buy the Oculus Quest 2 128GB version even though it doesn’t make much sense to do so now.  It would be an upgrade from my Quest v1 and it’s easily accessible. There is just so much you can’t get your hands on now or even hope to get your hands on soon.  The Steam Deck, currently mid 2022 maybe.  Most PC video cards, go fish.
> 
> The Quest 2 could be an easy quasi cost effective birthday or Christmas gift to myself and I wouldn’t have to sacrifice a goat techno Gods or pay a scalper’s ransom to do it.


Yeah, upgrading to a Quest 2 128gb is very affordable and you can still find them to buy. lol I think you'll be surprised at how much of an update it is over your Quest 1. The weight is much better as well. The only thing I would do now is wait to see what they announce at FB Connect. I can't wait to see all of the new HMD's coming with OLED Microdisplays. Only issue is that I hope they can keep up with stock.

I do still think that the Quest 2 128gb will be the cheapest and best option for awhile. It's a solid upgrade. If the Pro version is $599 then I'll have to wait to get one... but that also opens the doors to other HMDs coming out too. If the next Valve HMD is anywhere near that and not 1k then I'll jump all over it. I'm still banking that Valve will announce theirs right before Connect on the 28th.


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 7, 2021)

W1zzard said:


> Yeah, I don't think I'll ever give Facebook any money. Several times in the last weeks they told me I'm a foreign entity and can't confirm my location, so I am no longer allowed to post on the TechPowerUp wall. But hey, I can fix this if I run the FB app on my phone, activate GPS, so they can confirm my location. Oh and the FB app needs access to all my contacts too. After doing all that, oops, sorry, no we can't confirm you.



That's some of reasons why I never installed the messenger app.

I do not need the GPS on all the time, why snoop in my contacts (I doubt they need the number to every Pizza place in town but maybe I don't know )

I am every restricted about what I want apps to access on my devices, I want to feel like I have the control not a US company.


----------



## Octavean (Oct 7, 2021)

Mindweaver said:


> Yeah, upgrading to a Quest 2 128gb is very affordable and you can still find them to buy. lol I think you'll be surprised at how much of an update it is over your Quest 1. The weight is much better as well. The only thing I would do now is wait to see what they announce at FB Connect. I can't wait to see all of the new HMD's coming with OLED Microdisplays. Only issue is that I hope they can keep up with stock.
> 
> I do still think that the Quest 2 128gb will be the cheapest and best option for awhile. It's a solid upgrade. If the Pro version is $599 then I'll have to wait to get one... but that also opens the doors to other HMDs coming out too. If the next Valve HMD is anywhere near that and not 1k then I'll jump all over it. I'm still banking that Valve will announce theirs right before Connect on the 28th.


Fair point but I could always return the Oculus Quest 2 if I really liked what FB Connect had to offer.  Still having said that, I don’t think I would want to pay much more then ~$300 on my next VR HMD anyway.  So if the new hotness (Pro / Plus) cost ~$400 to ~600+ I’d probably give it a pass or try and wait for a price drop (or spec bump).

I’ll also point out that I’m OK with being a little behind the curve when it comes to VR.  I got the original Oculus Rift after it’s price drop and controller bundle.  I got the Oculus Quest v1 after the Oculus Link announcement (ie. spec / feature bump). Oculus Quest 2 dropping the 64GB version in favor of the 128GB version at the same price point makes it very attractive IMO.

Edit:

Newegg has the Oculus Quest 2 128GB version in stock and has a 30 day return policy for it.  If I bought it right now, I could play with it for ~15 days or so (accounting for shipping time) and just return it if a compelling offering is made at FB Connect on the 28th.  Or I could just keep it and upgrade again in another couple of years.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 7, 2021)

Octavean said:


> Fair point but I could always return the Oculus Quest 2 if I really liked what FB Connect had to offer.  Still having said that, I don’t think I would want to pay much more then ~$300 on my next VR HMD anyway.  So if the new hotness (Pro / Plus) cost ~$400 to ~600+ I’d probably give it a pass or try and wait for a price drop (or spec bump).
> 
> I’ll also point out that I’m OK with being a little behind the curve when it comes to VR.  I got the original Oculus Rift after it’s price drop and controller bundle.  I got the Oculus Quest v1 after the Oculus Link announcement (ie. spec / feature bump). Oculus Quest 2 dropping the 64GB version in favor of the 128GB version at the same price point makes it very attractive IMO.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I think the Quest 2 still has a lot of life left. It's a solid upgrade just for the visuals. If you have a best buy close by then you can grab it today. lol Plus, the 2 year warranty is good and fairly cheap because the Quest 2 is only 299. If you brake it then they will still replace it with a new one not a refurbished one. I usually don't push warranties but it actually works really well for stuff that you expect to brake like punching a controller into a wall.. haha


----------



## Octavean (Oct 7, 2021)

Mindweaver said:


> Yeah, I think the Quest 2 still has a lot of life left. It's a solid upgrade just for the visuals. If you have a best buy close by then you can grab it today. lol Plus, the 2 year warranty is good and fairly cheap because the Quest 2 is only 299. If you brake it then they will still replace it with a new one not a refurbished one. I usually don't push warranties but it actually works really well for stuff that you expect to brake like punching a controller into a wall.. haha


Absolutely,..

Even if the Oculus Quest 2 were officially discontinued on the 28th in favor of the Oculus Quest 2 Plus (or whatever it may be named) it doesn’t detract from it’s current prowess.  It’s still a great HMD.

I agree that there will likely be a tiered lineup with the Oculus Quest 2 (entry level), Plus (mid level) and Pro (premium) with respective performance / pricing.  However, that remains to be seen.  For all we know, what we refer to as the Plus may supplant the current Quest 2.  Perhaps they keep all three and lower the price of the current Quest 2 even further,…

I like the idea of just ordering it from Newegg, Amazon or the like because it’s just easier to return.  Print a return label and leave it to be picked up rather then having to physically go into a store.


----------



## Franzen4Real (Oct 8, 2021)

Octavean said:


> Even if the Oculus Quest 2 were officially discontinued on the 28th in favor of the Oculus Quest 2 Plus (or whatever it may be named) it doesn’t detract from it’s current prowess.  It’s still a great HMD.


You're right on about that. Especially coming from a CV1 or Rift S. Airlink alone to me makes it a justifiable upgrade over those, but add in the image quality bump, 120hz mode, better ergonomics and comfort, and for $299 -- it is every bit of a true Gen 2 over CV1. My one and only "gripe" is the audio in the head strap opposed to the headphone style in the CV1. But again, for the asking price this is a tradeoff I will make. If they could just add some Index style off ear speakers to Plus/Pro... You're within a refund window now with Connect on the 28th, I vote go for it and see what you think! Absolute worst case is that you get all of your money back.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 8, 2021)

Franzen4Real said:


> You're right on about that. Especially coming from a CV1 or Rift S. Airlink alone to me makes it a justifiable upgrade over those, but add in the image quality bump, 120hz mode, better ergonomics and comfort, and for $299 -- it is every bit of a true Gen 2 over CV1. My one and only "gripe" is the audio in the head strap opposed to the headphone style in the CV1. But again, for the asking price this is a tradeoff I will make. If they could just add some Index style off ear speakers to Plus/Pro... You're within a refund window now with Connect on the 28th, I vote go for it and see what you think! Absolute worst case is that you get all of your money back.


I added the Vive Deluxe Audio strap to mine and it's much better. It's pricey at $99, but it's better than the standard audio. I really hope the new Plus version is just the quest 2 with a better strap with audio. So, that standard quest 2 users can just upgrade to the Plus using their Modular design.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Oct 11, 2021)

I bought a new strap for mine. It makes a huge difference in comfort and ease of use. The original strap caused too much pressure on my forehead. I also added a battery pack which allows me to play for around 7.5-8 hours straight.


----------



## Franzen4Real (Oct 12, 2021)

Mindweaver said:


> I really hope the new Plus version is just the quest 2 with a better strap with audio. So, that standard quest 2 users can just upgrade to the Plus using their Modular design.


oh that's a good point! I would be satisfied with that. I have the elite strap only because I ordered it with the HMD on day 1, and didn't really think to wait and see what other options may come along. I probably would have went with the Vive audio strap had I not been so impatient (though, no regrets at all as far as comfort and adjustability with the Elite strap)




WhiteNoise said:


> I bought a new strap for mine. It makes a huge difference in comfort and ease of use. The original strap caused too much pressure on my forehead. I also added a battery pack which allows me to play for around 7.5-8 hours straight.
> 
> View attachment 220367



Yep I agree. The original strap is just too stretchy and you really have to tighten it so that it HMD won't bounce around with sudden/quick movement, which then becomes way too uncomfortable. Would you say that your battery upgrade also helped the balance making the HMD as whole more comfortable? Or is the extra weight noticeable?

Also, have you given thought to a VR Cover face pad or something similar? It's definitely another step up in terms of comfort.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Oct 12, 2021)

@Franzen4Real The battery is very light but yes it does help balance the entire thing for sure. 
As for the VR cover, no I haven't. I find the stock cover to be fine. As it wears out I may consider one at that point. They certainly look nice!


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 12, 2021)

Here is my latest form.. lol I had to buy white PLA and replace the blue parts I printed. lol Now it matches. I'm still rocking my Rift DK1 carrying case as well. @Franzen4Real I like the new *Kiwi pro strap* as well. I also like the new *BoboVR halo Strap*. If either had audio I would seriously consider getting one. My DAS is gettting old.. It was a day one order for my Vive. It was also defective where the dye washed out of the pad. It was fine without it but it just made it look old. lol Which it is now because it came out June 6th 2017. The audio still sounds grate and it dial on the back still works great too.














Old form












EDIT: I also have *KIWI controller grips*! They are a must.


----------



## Octavean (Oct 13, 2021)

Those look like some great options to mod the Oculus Quest 2.  I think I would opt for the Kiwi Pro strap personally. 

BTW, I just had a horrible thought.  We've had it fairly easy with respect to availability for OCulus HMDs.  It just occurred to me that there could be supply chain issues with a new HMD.  Scalpers might also want to get in on the action if they feel like they can control relatively small supply of a new HMD. 

So FB Connect could be a harbinger of the problems that we have seen with other products as of late and for the foreseeable future.

So, looks like the Vive Flow event was a bust.  Disappointing would be an understatement.  It’s not worth it’s own thread IMO.  I honestly don’t know what HTC is doing. It’s almost as if the company has no direction.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 14, 2021)

New *Premium Deluxe Audio strap* for Quest 2! I like how you can fold everything into itself for easy storage. Watch the video on Amazon.


----------



## Octavean (Oct 14, 2021)

This looks like the same strap.  I like it but it also looks as though it might be a bit disappointing.   Price is likely an issue.  If its cheep then game on but if not its might have to be a no go,...

Edit:

Also I don't necessarily think audio needs to be built into the strap.  If not done very well, it just comes off like a checkmark feature rather then a really well thought out design.

The headrest portion looks as though it isn't adjustable at all.  If so there is no reason to think one size fits all and its almost certainly not going to work for everyone.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 15, 2021)

Octavean said:


> This looks like the same strap.  I like it but it also looks as though it might be a bit disappointing.   Price is likely an issue.  If its cheep then game on but if not its might have to be a no go,...
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...


That one is the first gen. The one I linked to is the second gen with pu leather where the 1st gen just had foam. I have never seen it.. It was funny I searched amazon for Deluxe audio strap pad replacement and the was in the search. Searching Quest 2 this doesn't show up. I wish we had more audio options. Hopefully after FB Connect we will have something official.


----------



## Franzen4Real (Oct 15, 2021)

Octavean said:


> Also I don't necessarily think audio needs to be built into the strap.  If not done very well, it just comes off like a checkmark feature rather then a really well thought out design.


For me, I don't want something else strapped to my head, so I end up using the sub par Quest audio opposed to head phones/earbuds. I really want to keep things simple and minimal (in regards to what I'm wearing). The off-ear Index style to me is the best solution. My ultimate dream would be somehow/someway of getting the HMD to connect with my Atmos receiver, and the sound to pan in sync with head movement (similar to the spatial audio that we already have in VR). I would imagine that could create a pretty intense audio environment, especially with subwoofers included.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 15, 2021)

Franzen4Real said:


> For me, I don't want something else strapped to my head, so I end up using the sub par Quest audio opposed to head phones/earbuds. I really want to keep things simple and minimal (in regards to what I'm wearing). The off-ear Index style to me is the best solution. My ultimate dream would be somehow/someway of getting the HMD to connect with my Atmos receiver, and the sound to pan in sync with head movement (similar to the spatial audio that we already have in VR). I would imagine that could create a pretty intense audio environment, especially with subwoofers included.


The built in audio is much better than a lot of people give it credit. My only issues is that it is to loud for others in the same room which is why I mainly use headphones, but I do like having nothing on my ears in VR. I kind of have the best of both worlds using my DAS. I can flip the headphones out.


----------



## Octavean (Oct 18, 2021)

The Oculus anniversary sale (2021) is over today.  So the Quest 2 is 1 year old.  Given the sale on some of the games I was going to buy one or two but I missed out.  I probably would have purchased “Red Matter“ as it was something like ~$14 USD. I think “Space Pirate Trainer was on sale too”.  However, I wanted “Stormland VR” and I don’t think that was on sale.

Oh well,….


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 18, 2021)

Octavean said:


> The Oculus anniversary sale (2021) is over today.  So the Quest 2 is 1 year old.  Given the sale on some of the games I was going to buy one or two but I missed out.  I probably would have purchased “Red Matter“ as it was something like ~$14 USD. I think “Space Pirate Trainer was on sale too”.  However, I wanted “Stormland VR” and I don’t think that was on sale.
> 
> Oh well,….


Get ready for more sales as we get closer to christmas. I know Oculus has a sale around the same time Valve has their Fall and winter sale. I picked up Asgards wrath and Lone Echo last year for 19.99 each. Stormland VR was on sale for 19.99 as well. If you don't have Lone Echo or Asgard's Wrath then I say pick those up too. I plan on picking up Stormland on the next sale as well.


----------



## Franzen4Real (Oct 18, 2021)

Mindweaver said:


> Get ready for more sales as we get closer to christmas. I know Oculus has a sale around the same time Valve has their Fall and winter sale. I picked up Asgards wrath and Lone Echo last year for 19.99 each. Stormland VR was on sale for 19.99 as well. If you don't have Lone Echo or Asgard's Wrath then I say pick those up too. I plan on picking up Stormland on the next sale as well.


Stormland on sale is a definite buy


----------



## freeagent (Oct 18, 2021)

We are thinking about grabbing one of these for our 10 year old.. would this be good or is there something better? I know nothing about vr..


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 18, 2021)

It says 13 years or older, but both my daughters have played all of mine VR HMDs for years. They love playing together in Rec Room. You do need to watch them in online social stuff. If you make kid accounts in Rec Room then the mic does not work and you can't hear anyone else. They play in the same room and just talk to each other. I would limit their time as well and make them take breaks.


----------



## freeagent (Oct 18, 2021)

Thank you very much sir


----------



## Octavean (Oct 19, 2021)

Mindweaver said:


> Get ready for more sales as we get closer to christmas. I know Oculus has a sale around the same time Valve has their Fall and winter sale. I picked up Asgards wrath and Lone Echo last year for 19.99 each. Stormland VR was on sale for 19.99 as well. If you don't have Lone Echo or Asgard's Wrath then I say pick those up too. I plan on picking up Stormland on the next sale as well.


Yeah, I bought Lone Echo for ~$9.99 USD.  I had been holding out on that game for quite a while but just didn’t want to buy an Oculus exclusive title.   The low price caught me at a weak moment.  I still want Stormland VR and Space Pirate Trainer.


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 19, 2021)

Octavean said:


> Yeah, I bought Lone Echo for ~$9.99 USD.  I had been holding out on that game for quite a while but just didn’t want to buy an Oculus exclusive title.   The low price caught me at a weak moment.  I still want Stormland VR and Space Pirate Trainer.


I have Lone Echo not sure what I paid for it but barely played it.  They FINALLY got me with a headset only game. Star Wars, Tales from the Galaxy’s Edge. Being a SW junkie I couldn’t resist. It’s a fun enough game but I’m currently stuck in a frustrating mission loop I can’t figure out…
Definitely gonna keep an eye on Stormland it looks quite good and wasn’t on my radar. I was gonna buy it today because it was offering me the 30% discount but it always breaks my Oculus software(just get a grey screen)happened before so I went to the website to buy it(worked last time) but it doesn’t show up in the store there …guess I’ll wait for a sale…


----------



## Octavean (Oct 19, 2021)

I am somewhat interested in Star Wars, Tales from the Galaxy’s Edge.  However I have the Star Wars Vader immortal bundle (free with the Quest) and while it’s OK it didn’t wow me enough to motivate a purchase of anything similar.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 19, 2021)

INSTG8R said:


> I have Lone Echo not sure what I paid for it but barely played it.  They FINALLY got me with a headset only game. Star Wars, Tales from the Galaxy’s Edge. Being a SW junkie I couldn’t resist. It’s a fun enough game but I’m currently stuck in a frustrating mission loop I can’t figure out…
> Definitely gonna keep an eye on Stormland it looks quite good and wasn’t on my radar. I was gonna buy it today because it was offering me the 30% discount but it always breaks my Oculus software(just get a grey screen)happened before so I went to the website to buy it(worked last time) but it doesn’t show up in the store there …guess I’ll wait for a sale…


If you see Asgard's Wrath on sale then it's a great game as well. That's odd about the discount. I just got the 30% discount too.



Octavean said:


> I am somewhat interested in Star Wars, Tales from the Galaxy’s Edge.  However I have the Star Wars Vader immortal bundle (free with the Quest) and while it’s OK it didn’t wow me enough to motivate a purchase of anything similar.


I have the Galaxy's Edge as well and it's more of a game than Vader immortal. It's really good and pushes the Quest 2 graphics wise. I'd say pick it up for sure. If you like games like Alien Isolation then Jurassic world is good too. I didn't think i would like the graphics but it works really well and looks great.


----------



## Octavean (Oct 19, 2021)

Mindweaver said:


> If you see Asgard's Wrath on sale then it's a great game as well. That's odd about the discount. I just got the 30% discount too.
> 
> 
> I have the Galaxy's Edge as well and it's more of a game than Vader immortal. It's really good and pushes the Quest 2 graphics wise. I'd say pick it up for sure. If you like games like Alien Isolation then Jurassic world is good too. I didn't think i would like the graphics but it works really well and looks great.


You‘ve sold me on the idea.  As soon as there are discounted prices I’ll give it a go.

BTW, what is this 30% off of which you speak?


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 19, 2021)

Mindweaver said:


> That's odd about the discount. I just got the 30% discount too.


Yeah it basically breaks the app when I try to use the code. It’s not the first time. Stormland would have been a decent deal with it.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 19, 2021)

Octavean said:


> You‘ve sold me on the idea.  As soon as there are discounted prices I’ll give it a go.
> 
> BTW, what is this 30% off of which you speak?


Facebook will send you an email with a discount code. Example 'OCULUS30'. On check out apply code to get the discount. I've received two so far.



INSTG8R said:


> Yeah it basically breaks the app when I try to use the code. It’s not the first time. Stormland would have been a decent deal with it.


I wonder if it's only for Quest/2? Check the fine print. I've only used my discount codes on the Quest store. Try buying it from the phone app as well.


----------



## Octavean (Oct 19, 2021)

Mindweaver said:


> Facebook will send you an email with a discount code. Example 'OCULUS30'. On check out apply code to get the discount. I've received two so far.
> 
> 
> I wonder if it's only for Quest/2? Check the fine print. I've only used my discount codes on the Quest store. Try buying it from the phone app as well.


Brilliant!

I’ll have to check my email which I tend to let laps. Last time I checked I received a $10 coupon from Oculus but it expired by the time I noticed.

I probably wouldn’t look twice at an email via FB as I don’t really use the platform.  I’ll take a look see now though.


----------



## freeagent (Oct 19, 2021)

Can you use this with Steam? Could you play Roblox with it?

I guess I could just hit up Google.. but you guys are here


----------



## Octavean (Oct 20, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Can you use this with Steam? Could you play Roblox with it?
> 
> I guess I could just hit up Google.. but you guys are here


Steam VR games just show up in the game library when the Oculus Quest (v1 or v2) is connected to a PC via a supported USB cable or wirelessly (Oculus Quest 2).  Earlier version of the Oculus PC software and HMD firmware required some fiddling to get Steam to work but its much more streamlined now.

Never played Roblox so I can’t speak to that end.

Unsupported games might work if they are sideloaded.


----------



## freeagent (Oct 20, 2021)

Octavean said:


> Steam VR games just show up in the game library when the Oculus Quest (v1 or v2) is connected to a PC via a supported USB cable or wirelessly (Oculus Quest 2).  Earlier version of the Oculus PC software and HMD firmware required some fiddling to get Steam to work but its much more streamlined now.
> 
> Never played Roblox so I can’t speak to that end.
> 
> Unsupported games might work if they are sideloaded.


Thank you sir


----------



## Octavean (Oct 25, 2021)

Three days out now from Oculus (FB) Connect.  Does anyone know if there is a way to view the stream live via their Oculus Quest,……?

Edit:

If so how,…?

Edit again:

BTW, PiMax Frontier event is today at 10am PDT.


----------



## Octavean (Oct 28, 2021)

Since I didn't see anything much worth mentioning on the Oculus (FB AKA Meta) Connect live stream I just ordered an Oculus Quest 2 128GB model.   I'll probably get some accessories for it soon as well but I'll try it barebones for a little while first.


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 1, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Can you use this with Steam? Could you play Roblox with it?
> 
> I guess I could just hit up Google.. but you guys are here


Yes, you can using Virtual Desktop or Bigscreen VR. Using either you can play in big Movie theaters or living rooms. One cool environment is the new drive-in movie theater. You can create a room in  Bigscreen VR and have people join in or just private for you. It's great to watch movies and play games. 



Octavean said:


> Since I didn't see anything much worth mentioning on the Oculus (FB AKA Meta) Connect live stream I just ordered an Oculus Quest 2 128GB model.   I'll probably get some accessories for it soon as well but I'll try it barebones for a little while first.


Dude, five words.. GTA San Andreas! That's the only thing I liked from this connect.. This one had to be my lease favorite. The fact that we are so many years in and we still can't watch it in VR is crazy. This also goes back to what Carmack said earlier this year about how FB/Oculus really dropped the ball on Social interactions during the pandemic. I can't stress enough to people about how much there isn't any kind of Facebook in the Quest 2. They have the FB Messager now, but it's half baked and barely works. You can still just use the regular Oculus social messenger which is even worse. I should have added this to the other thread.. lol but it's been a busy morning.


----------



## Octavean (Nov 1, 2021)

Well I just got the Oculus Quest 2 in hand today.  I still didn’t open the box yet but I aim to later tonight Unless something comes up.  I don’t anticipate wanting to return it or anything.  I have some idea of what I am getting with the Quest 2 so I’m good with it.

Right now I’m more into PCVR games and will likely buy Stormland VR but I might buy an Quest game like “TWD: Saint and Sinners” Or “RE4”.

FWIW, I ordered a head strap upgrade that came with a silicone facial interface cover and lens cover for ~$20 USD. If I really don’t like it I’ll just send it back.  I want to get some protection for the controllers too though.  Something that will -rote t the rings and grip as well as allow me to let go of them.  I have a similar setup for the Quest v1.


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 1, 2021)

Octavean said:


> Well I just got the Oculus Quest 2 in hand today.  I still didn’t open the box yet but I aim to later tonight Unless something comes up.  I don’t anticipate wanting to return it or anything.  I have some idea of what I am getting with the Quest 2 so I’m good with it.
> 
> Right now I’m more into PCVR games and will likely buy Stormland VR but I might buy an Quest game like “TWD: Saint and Sinners” Or “RE4”.
> 
> FWIW, I ordered a head strap upgrade that came with a silicone facial interface cover and lens cover for ~$20 USD. If I really don’t like it I’ll just send it back.  I want to get some protection for the controllers too though.  Something that will -rote t the rings and grip as well as allow me to let go of them.  I have a similar setup for the Quest v1.


Man, my new wifi 6 mesh system works really good with wireless vr. I'm only using Virtual Desktop for now. I'll try Airlink later tonight. *I use these for my grip and they are awesome and on sale today*. If you want to spend a little more they a have an upgraded model where it has an easy access to swap batteries. I don't think it's an issue because the batteries last so long. I have the black version because the white version was available when I worded, but they are a must have accessory. I'd buy Virtual Desktop, TWD:SS, RE4, Starwars Galaxy's edge, Jurassic Park and beat saber. Oh and get *Pavlov VR* on applab. I use *App Lab DB* to search for Applab stuff.


----------



## Octavean (Nov 2, 2021)

Mindweaver said:


> Man, my new wifi 6 mesh system works really good with wireless vr. I'm only using Virtual Desktop for now. I'll try Airlink later tonight. *I use these for my grip and they are awesome and on sale today*. If you want to spend a little more they a have an upgraded model where it has an easy access to swap batteries. I don't think it's an issue because the batteries last so long. I have the black version because the white version was available when I worded, but they are a must have accessory. I'd buy Virtual Desktop, TWD:SS, RE4, Starwars Galaxy's edge, Jurassic Park and beat saber. Oh and get *Pavlov VR* on applab. I use *App Lab DB* to search for Applab stuff.


It would seem that the PlayStation Plus offering this month will include:

1) The Presistence VR
2) The Walking Dead: Saints & Sinners
3) Until You Fall VR

The PSVR isn’t as technically advanced as even the Oculus Quest v1 but a free game of this caliber is always welcome.  With such a free acquisition I’m reluctant to buy it for the Oculus Quest 1 and 2.  Sort of like how I didn’t want to buy the Quest version of “Space Pirate Trainer” when I already have the Steam version.
​


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 2, 2021)

Octavean said:


> It would seem that the PlayStation Plus offering this month will include:
> 
> 1) The Presistence VR
> 2) The Walking Dead: Saints & Sinners
> ...


I bought my steam version for 7 buck in a humble bundle so I didn't mind buying it again. I just waited till I got another 30% off coupon and bought it. I can honestly say after buying it I would pay the $39.99 full price. It's amazing at how well it plays on the quest 2. Plus, it's had 3 major free updates that has added new game play. Last update added over 8 hours to the main story. I don't mind supporting game developers like Skydance Interactive.


----------



## Octavean (Nov 9, 2021)

Mindweaver said:


> I bought my steam version for 7 buck in a humble bundle so I didn't mind buying it again. I just waited till I got another 30% off coupon and bought it. I can honestly say after buying it I would pay the $39.99 full price. It's amazing at how well it plays on the quest 2. Plus, it's had 3 major free updates that has added new game play. Last update added over 8 hours to the main story. I don't mind supporting game developers like Skydance Interactive.


Good and fair point. I guess when it comes to duplicate games my new approach will  be to wait wait for the overtime time to purchase again (ie wait for something to offset the price).

BTW, I figured it would be reasonable to give the Oculus Quest 2 default head strap a fair try.  Now I can say from experience that it is a blight on humanity. I can’t stress enough how unfit for purpose it really is. It’s really awful.  Very fiddly, requiring a lot of time to try and get right even though it never really feels right.  Once you think you got it right, you don’t.  Take the HMD off and the hellish process starts all over again.

The Oculus Quest 2 is a really good VR HMD but the strap is scorched earth bad.


----------



## DuxCro (Nov 9, 2021)

Octavean said:


> Good and fair point. I guess when it comes to duplicate games my new approach will  be to wait wait for the overtime time to purchase again (ie wait for something to offset the price).
> 
> BTW, I figured it would be reasonable to give the Oculus Quest 2 default head strap a fair try.  Now I can say from experience that it is a blight on humanity. I can’t stress enough how unfit for purpose it really is. It’s really awful.  Very fiddly, requiring a lot of time to try and get right even though it never really feels right.  Once you think you got it right, you don’t.  Take the HMD off and the hellish process starts all over again.
> 
> The Oculus Quest 2 is a really good VR HMD but the strap is scorched earth bad.


this is what you want


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 9, 2021)

Octavean said:


> Good and fair point. I guess when it comes to duplicate games my new approach will  be to wait wait for the overtime time to purchase again (ie wait for something to offset the price).
> 
> BTW, I figured it would be reasonable to give the Oculus Quest 2 default head strap a fair try.  Now I can say from experience that it is a blight on humanity. I can’t stress enough how unfit for purpose it really is. It’s really awful.  Very fiddly, requiring a lot of time to try and get right even though it never really feels right.  Once you think you got it right, you don’t.  Take the HMD off and the hellish process starts all over again.
> 
> The Oculus Quest 2 is a really good VR HMD but the strap is scorched earth bad.


I have found one way that helps the default strap out a lot. *This is it but I 3d printed mine*. I use it when I'm on business trip when I have to fly. One other tip is how the arms that hold the strap rotate up and down. I push both sides pointing down. I'm using the DAS strap which works really good.



DuxCro said:


> this is what you want


Have you seen the new one with battery? *It looks good and half the price of the elite strap with battery*.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1456878972180914179


----------



## Octavean (Nov 9, 2021)

I bought a relatively cheap Quest 2 strap replacement for ~$20 USD that arrived at about the same time as the Quest 2 in the post. It came with a silicon facial interface cover (one came with the Quest 2 as well) and a lenses cover.  I just figured I should do my due diligence and give the Oculus OEM head strap a fair shake.  I don't doubt the default head strap can be helped along with an accessory like that though.

BTW, I also have a small Anker battery that meets the Quest 2 specs so that is always a good thing to have.  It's a bit disheartening what they charge for a VR centric battery because ~$60 USD is a bit much IMO.

​


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 9, 2021)

Octavean said:


> I bought a relatively cheap Quest 2 strap replacement for ~$20 USD that arrived at about the same time as the Quest 2 in the post. It came with a silicon facial interface cover (one came with the Quest 2 as well) and a lenses cover.  I just figured I should do my due diligence and give the Oculus OEM head strap a fair shake.  I don't doubt the default head strap can be helped along with an accessory like that though.
> 
> BTW, I also have a small Anker battery that meets the Quest 2 specs so that is always a good thing to have.  It's a bit disheartening what they charge for a VR centric battery because ~$60 USD is a bit much IMO.
> 
> ​


Nice! Also, I have a 10000mah PD battery as well. I use this velcro to attach it to the headstrap. That strap design is close to the DAS strap. I just have it velcroed the the bottom part. It works well. It has never fell off while using it. *I'm also using this cable*.


----------



## Octavean (Nov 9, 2021)

That looks like a good cable, I may have to pick one or two of those up.  My initial run with the Quest 2 was with Oculus link after a full charge so I wasn't too worried about battery.  HL: Alyx to get a feel for the new VR HMD and then a little Lone Echo.  Next day I tried Air Link which went well for the most part.  One little glitch was that Steam didn't want to auto launch HL:A.  Not sure what that was about but it launched properly at the PC.  There was no noticeable latency in the game, a smooth ride. Unfortunately there was one small issue when an achievement popped up in HL:A it started to stutter a bit after that. Relaunching the game fixed the problem.   

The Vive Deluxe Audio head strap looks like a great bit of kit, although, I could never justify the price and the need to source adaptors.  The upgrade strap I bought was is a noticeable improvement.  Easy to get on and easy to take off.  It's not perfect but its definitely worth what I paid for it if not more.  It may be an unpopular view but I really appreciate the default head strap for the Oculus Rift and the Quest v1.  I rather like the spring-loaded goodness. 

Also bought a carry case which came with a lens cover and a silicone face cover.


----------



## INSTG8R (Nov 16, 2021)

Well just kept seeing in on FB and you guys mentioned it. Not the V2 tho but very happy with it. Totally “balances” it compared to the regular strap that makes it feel like it’s hanging your face off…


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 16, 2021)

INSTG8R said:


> Well just kept seeing in on FB and you guys mentioned it. Not the V2 tho but very happy with it. Totally “balances” it compared to the regular strap that makes it feel like it’s hanging your face of…
> View attachment 225391


Nice! I'm really leaning toward getting the v2 with battery. I really like the halo on the rift S.


----------



## Octavean (Nov 17, 2021)

Mindweaver said:


> Nice! I'm really leaning toward getting the v2 with battery. I really like the halo on the rift S.


If I were to get another it would probably have to be the BoboVR M2 Pro V2 with battery pack as well.  Now that I've seen it I just cant go back.  I'm OK with what I have now so I can't justify the ~$60 USD.

BTW, did anyone notice that the "HTC Vive Deluxe Audio Strap" found it's was into the new "Dune" movie as a prop,.....???  A modified version anyway,....
​​


----------



## toilet pepper (Nov 17, 2021)

Octavean said:


> If I were to get another it would probably have to be the BoboVR M2 Pro V2 with battery pack as well.  Now that I've seen it I just cant go back.  I'm OK with what I have now so I can't justify the ~$60 USD.
> 
> BTW, did anyone notice that the "HTC Vive Deluxe Audio Strap" found it's was into the new "Dune" movie as a prop,.....???  A modified version anyway,....
> ​​


I just got the BoboVR M2 strap a couple of weeks ago and heard rumors of the Pro version with battery packs. That was my main concern for the M2 as there is no place to put a battery pack but I managed to figure something out and it worked.  The pro version is not available here anyways.


----------



## Octavean (Nov 18, 2021)

Does anyone know if you can use a Wireless Gaming Headset with your Oculus Quest 2 when connected to a PC.  I ask because I just bought a Corsair Void RGB Elite Wireless gaming headset (7.1) and though it might be as simple as going into Windows audio settings.  However, I suspect that there may be some delay or latency (sync) issue.  Just wondering if anyone has tried it.


----------



## INSTG8R (Nov 26, 2021)

Bought RE4 VR not realizing it was a HMD only game.  It’s not bad so far had a 30% discount so I jumped on it 





Octavean said:


> Does anyone know if you can use a Wireless Gaming Headset with your Oculus Quest 2 when connected to a PC.  I ask because I just bought a Corsair Void RGB Elite Wireless gaming headset (7.1) and though it might be as simple as going into Windows audio settings.  However, I suspect that there may be some delay or latency (sync) issue.  Just wondering if anyone has tried it.


I don’t know about latency but you just make sure on the Quest the Audio is set to Windows Default. I use it when I play Elite Dangerous in 5.1


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 26, 2021)

toilet pepper said:


> I just got the BoboVR M2 strap a couple of weeks ago and heard rumors of the Pro version with battery packs. That was my main concern for the *M2 as there is no place to put a battery pack* but I managed to figure something out and it worked.  The pro version is not available here anyways.


Yeah not only that but this is a revised version. The padding on the back of the strap of the pro version is much better. I seen a lot of people complain about the one you have the back slides up or down to easy. If you can I would send it back. Plus now they are selling extra batteries. You can get the new strap with batteries and an extra battery for unlimited play for much cheaper than the elite strap with battery. I'm really thinking about replacing my Deluxe audio strap with this and extra battery. I like the Deluxe audio strap but it's not as comfortable as my Rift S's halo strap.


----------



## INSTG8R (Nov 26, 2021)

Mindweaver said:


> Yeah not only that but this is a revised version. The padding on the back of the strap of the pro version is much better. I seen a lot of people complain about the one you have the back slides up or down to easy. If you can I would send it back. Plus now they are selling extra batteries. You can get the new strap with batteries and an extra battery for unlimited play for much cheaper than the elite strap with battery. I'm really thinking about replacing my Deluxe audio strap with this and extra battery. I like the Deluxe audio strap but it's not as comfortable as my Rift S's halo strap.


I haven’t really used mine an awful lot yet but I feel it’s pretty “snug” once tightened. Sure the Pro does the battery pack but I’ve never really concerned myself with battery life so far because I only usually do real short sessions wireless because of poor circulation and I get leg cramps. Any long runs I’m usually sitting and using my Link cable playing Elite Dangerous which is my main VR usage.
I also haven’t even looked to see if the Pro is available here either


----------



## Octavean (Nov 27, 2021)

INSTG8R said:


> Bought RE4 VR not realizing it was a HMD only game.  It’s not bad so far had a 30% discount so I jumped on it
> I don’t know about latency but you just make sure on the Quest the Audio is set to Windows Default. I use it when I play Elite Dangerous in 5.1


Thanks, I’ll look into that,….

A little off topic, on Black Friday I didn’t see any price reductions on the Quest 2 but I did see up to ~$50 gift cards from Amazon and ~$50 off games from Oculus (FB / Meta).


----------



## xkm1948 (Nov 28, 2021)

Started replaying HLA finally with Quest2 completely wirelessly. Damn it is freaking amazing to play wireless.


----------



## INSTG8R (Nov 28, 2021)

xkm1948 said:


> Started replaying HLA finally with Quest2 completely wirelessly. Damn it is freaking amazing to play wireless.


Best VR experience I’ve had so far


----------



## SquallGBlade (Dec 2, 2021)

Idk how many of you already got it, but there's a really good promotion on the quest2 ATM.  I've attached a screenshot of the promo, you can see it in the oculus app under "30$ for you and a friend".

Use a referral link before activating your quest and you get 60$ in the app store. The thing is, you can factory reset your quest and STILL get to use the referral!

It takes less than a min and you get 60$, it's an insane promo!

If you haven't activated your quest, just click the link below.

If you HAVE activated your quest, you go to the oculus app > Menu > Devices > Factory Reset > click the link below.









						Redeem your referral. Get Rewarded. | Oculus
					






					www.oculus.com


----------



## Octavean (Dec 3, 2021)

Cool,....

I don't think I'll factory reset my Quest 2 but very nice indeed.


----------



## freeagent (Dec 3, 2021)

We got one for the boys to fight over @ Christmas


----------



## SquallGBlade (Dec 3, 2021)

Octavean said:


> Cool,....
> 
> I don't think I'll factory reset my Quest 2 but very nice indeed.


Totally understandable, especially if you have already put a bunch of stuff on it.
This is more for people who only have 2 games or so and could get back to where they were before factory reset in like 3 mins.
Surprisingly though it's been really hard to get referrals despite the free 60$


----------



## Gabkicks (Dec 5, 2021)

anyone play thrill of the fight? its probably my favorite vr game other than simracing. i still have to grab HLA.


----------



## Octavean (Dec 7, 2021)

freeagent said:


> We got one for the boys to fight over @ Christmas


So are we talking "Tap Out" or "MMA cage match!!!!",............?


----------



## xkm1948 (Dec 8, 2021)

So my quest 2 finally got the 120Hz update recently. Last night I turned it onto 120Hz and Ultra quality in VirtualDesktop. Then I heard "Holy shit" from Virtual Desktop. I laughed so hard. VirtualDesktop dev teams have some good humor going.


----------



## toilet pepper (Dec 8, 2021)

SquallGBlade said:


> Idk how many of you already got it, but there's a really good promotion on the quest2 ATM.  I've attached a screenshot of the promo, you can see it in the oculus app under "30$ for you and a friend".
> 
> Use a referral link before activating your quest and you get 60$ in the app store. The thing is, you can factory reset your quest and STILL get to use the referral!
> 
> ...


How do I claim this referral? It giving me an error.


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 5, 2022)

After literally a year of sitting in a box, I'm opening up my Oculus tonight. Anyone have a good fastrack guide to get me up and running?


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 5, 2022)

PaulieG said:


> After literally a year of sitting in a box, I'm opening up my Oculus tonight. Anyone have a good fastrack guide to get me up and running?


Check out this thread.

Also, download SteamVR and Oculus software for PC *here*. Get the Rift S download. Get the "*Download Quest 2 pc app*". Check* this* page out to setup Link or Air-Link. I would suggest Air-Link. Make sure you go into the oculus software and turn on unknown sources to use Steam VR from your Oculus desktop app. Also, the setup for Quest 2 is fairly simple just have a FB account ready to sign in. I would use your regular FB account if you have one because you will link paid apps to it.


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 5, 2022)

Mindweaver said:


> Check out this thread.
> 
> Also, download SteamVR and Oculus software for PC *here*. Get the Rift S download. Check* this* page out to setup Link or Air-Link. I would suggest Air-Link. Make sure you go into the oculus software and turn on unknown sources to use Steam VR from your Oculus desktop app. Also, the setup for Quest 2 is fairly simple just have a FB account ready to sign in. I would use your regular FB account if you have one because you will link paid apps to it.


It was deja Vu.   

It was long enough ago that I forgot I had asked the same questions already.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 5, 2022)

PaulieG said:


> It was deja Vu.
> 
> It was long enough ago that I forgot I had asked the same questions already.


I'm just glad I remembered I created that post.. HAHA


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 6, 2022)

PaulieG said:


> I'm opening up my Oculus tonight.



*NO, FOR GODS SAKE, DON'T DO THAT BROTHER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

You just need to pack that up and send it to me.


----------



## Octavean (Jan 6, 2022)

PaulieG said:


> After literally a year of sitting in a box, I'm opening up my Oculus tonight. Anyone have a good fastrack guide to get me up and running?


So is that the 64GB version of the Oculus Quest 2 then,....?

Or is this the original Oculus Quest v1,.....?


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 6, 2022)

PaulieG said:


> After literally a year of sitting in a box, I'm opening up my Oculus tonight. Anyone have a good fastrack guide to get me up and running?



Ok, we need to hear it! lol What do you think?

@Everyone
I just ordered the HTC Vive replacement pad from AMVR and I ordered the new wide facial cover from VR Cover. I have the replacement pad for the Vive and it's really good. I just ordered the facial interface yesterday from *VR Cover's website*. I can't say I'm happy about their shipping. I had to pay $8.50 USD for 2 week shipping which made my 29 dollar purchase 37.50...  ** I already own the *AMVR Facial interface* and it's good but it has little holes in the gasket. I only paid 26 bucks for it about a year ago. It has jump up in price. I have noticed after this holiday everything for the Quest 2 has gone up in price. I'm guessing due to high demand. Strike while the iron is hot I guess.

VR Cover has an Amazon store I don't know why they don't have all of their product on that store as well. They seem to be out of everything. I'll let everyone know what I think about it. On a side not the AMVR one isn't bad and reminds me of my old vive thin padding I bought. It had holes in it as well. It's not bad if you're the only one using it, but if someone else uses it and sweats then it goes into the holes and it's just as bad as the regular sponge one.


----------



## Octavean (Aug 1, 2022)

Apparently there is a price hike a coming,….






						Meta Quest VR Headsets, Accessories & Equipment | Meta Quest
					

Defy reality with Meta Quest. Our VR headsets redefine digital gaming and entertainment. Learn more about Quest 2, our most advanced all-in-one VR system.




					www.oculus.com
				




Quest 2 is about to cost more and the accessories too,….

Edit:

They also seem to think a freebie Beat Saber app will smooth things over,….

Bugger that!!!


----------



## animal007uk (Aug 2, 2022)

I have a question for anyone who has the Quest 2 Elite Strap With Battery.

I just got the quest 2 and the Elite Strap With Battery, and i just wanted to know if it's normal for the charger and back of the elite strap to get really warm when charging?
Everything works fine and it charges fine but i hate things getting warm/hot lol


----------



## xtreemchaos (Aug 2, 2022)

charging makes heat in the process i would'nt worry unless it starts to melt bits


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 2, 2022)

Octavean said:


> Apparently there is a price hike a coming,….
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah this is crazy and with Pico 4 just around the corner I think Meta will change it back to the old price by Christmas. The Pico 4 controllers have leaked and they look really good.








animal007uk said:


> I have a question for anyone who has the Quest 2 Elite Strap With Battery.
> 
> I just got the quest 2 and the Elite Strap With Battery, and i just wanted to know if it's normal for the charger and back of the elite strap to get really warm when charging?
> Everything works fine and it charges fine but i hate things getting warm/hot lol


I think you are fine as long as it hasn't started swelling. The heat should be just that it's a quick charger and just generates more heat than it can dissipate which is fine as long as you can touch it without burning yourself. lol I believe the headstrap and battery would start to change color and swell. So not just swelling but also color change due to it being off white.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Aug 6, 2022)

i think meta has shot them selfs in the foot with the upped price on the Q2, yes i agree they will soon drop it'  its madness in a world thats going into a recession.


----------



## animal007uk (Aug 6, 2022)

I have to agree with that and me and the fam and friends have been talking about it to, I bet many people have been saving up to maybe get the kids one for xmas but with all the other electric and gas bills and other things going up times are hard for many, so meta/facebook have messed up big time with the price hikes as it now puts the quest 2 out of the price range for many people.

And giving beat saber away for free for a limited time ain't going to make the higher price seem any better as you can get that game for £23 or less if you know where to look.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Aug 6, 2022)

beat saber whats that  if i carnt have a coffie in one hand and a rolly in other the games not worth playing.


----------



## Octavean (Oct 18, 2022)

A bit of News,….

Apparently the upcoming Quest Pro controllers will be compatible with the Quest 2.  The Quest Pro controllers are more advanced in a number of ways, most notably (IMO) is that they are self tracking.  Therefore there should be no tracking dead spots.  Meta is claiming approximately 8 hours of use for the controllers per charge.  There are other advancements as well including a pressure sensor.

The bad news is that the controllers will cost about as much as a Quest 2 HMD itself at around ~$350 USD IIRC.  Also they are from Meta so,,….

Edit:

BTW, the Quest Pro controller compatibility suggests that the upcoming Quest 3 will also support the same Pro controllers.  This also suggests that the Quest 3 should also support the original Quest 2 controllers.  This would be a bit of a first since the Oculus Rift Controllers weren’t compatible with the Oculus Quest or Rift S. IIRC the original Quest controllers didn’t work with the Quest 2 either.

Either way, that means in theory, the Quest 3 could be sold in various configuration bundles.  One option could be the Quest 3 HMD alone (no controllers) for existing Quest 2 users, which, would be the cheapest option.  Quest 3 could also be sold bundled with the same existing Quest 2 controllers for those with no preexisting Quest hardware. Finally Quest 3 could be bundled with Quest Pro controllers which would be the more expensive option.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 19, 2022)

Octavean said:


> A bit of News,….
> 
> Apparently the upcoming Quest Pro controllers will be compatible with the Quest 2.  The Quest Pro controllers are more advanced in a number of ways, most notably (IMO) is that they are self tracking.  Therefore there should be no tracking dead spots.  Meta is claiming approximately 8 hours of use for the controllers per charge.  There are other advancements as well including a pressure sensor.
> 
> ...


Yeah, they look good. I might pick up a set or even a Quest Pro. I heard they will be $299 USD.


----------



## Octavean (Oct 19, 2022)

Mindweaver said:


> Yeah, they look good. I might pick up a set or even a Quest Pro. I heard they will be $299 USD.


I’ve recently heard the same.  ~$300 just for the controllers is a bitter pill to swallow IMO after the introductory price of the Oculus Quest 2.  Not outrageously expensive but relatively speaking not cheap either.  Estimated prices for the Quest 3 range from ~$300 to ~$500.

The Quest Pro is way out of the range that I am willing to pay for  a VR HMD at around ~$1500.  I’d spend ~$1000+ on tech that I would use every day like an iPhone, iPad Pro, new GPU or CPU maybe.  Not a VR HMD though.  It would get use for sure but not every day use.


----------



## Octavean (Oct 20, 2022)

It’s also worth point out that the original Oculus Rift shipped without official controllers.  Rather it shipped with an XBox One controller and a one handed pointing device.  The official Oculus Rift Motion Controllers shipped a little later and was eventually bundled with the Oculus Rift but the stand alone Motion Controller package had a MSRP of ~$199 USD.

So that gives some perspective that the Quest Pro controllers are perhaps a bit overpriced relatively speaking at ~$300 USD.

I would like to say that the Quest Pro controllers at the very least should bring back the high quality tracking that the Oculus Rift (outside-in) Motion controllers afforded with two or more tracking sensors.  Yes the Oculus Quest / Quest 2 / Rift S controllers (inside-out) were easier to setup but the actual tracking simply wasn’t as good.  Easier setup is indeed a boon but not necessarily at the cost of debasing functionality IMO.


----------



## DAPUNISHER (Oct 31, 2022)

My Quest 2 is relegated to media duty. Other than eliminating the screen door effect, everything about it feels way cheaper than my OG Quest. Fan noise is also unwelcomed. I would have to buy the replacement head strap and battery, that someone here suggested, to consider it for Thrill of the fight and stuff like that. The cheap elastic band it ships with is garbage for fit and comfort. The OG Quest was purchased Xmas 2019 and is still going strong. Battery still last longer than I do while virtual boxing.


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 31, 2022)

Mindweaver said:


> Yeah, they look good. I might pick up a set or even a Quest Pro. I heard they will be $299 USD.



Is there an estimated ETA when the Quest Pro comes out? Just curious. I am starting to get inpatient waiting for Valve Index 2.


----------

